# America's Got Talent - Summer 2017 (spoilers, natch)



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Something screwy happened with my recording for the pilot episode at the end. They started showing the intro to Darci the Ventriloquist, cut off, went to a commercial, and then came back to show her again. 

Anyway, I'm all in for Darci. I'm glad she got Mel B's Golden Buzzer. There are some great clips of her on Youtube with other puppets too.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine did the same thing-I thought it was just the local station-might have been a network issue?

Anyway-yes, Darci is cute as can be and quite talented!

The close-up magician is an early favorite too.

I say this every year, but UGH-if I see another singer - THAT'S WHAT "THE VOICE" IS FOR! 

Ahem-and may I say that Simon is a big ol' softie since his son was born! Not as fun!


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

It was a network issue, as I saw it also, and I recorded it OTA.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I miss Nick. So far, Tyra is a waste of space.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I loved Puddles. I don't miss Nick - Tyra was stilted but not bad considering it was her first episode.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It was time for Nick to go IMO. I like Tyra. Think it's a good choice.

Mel B really is a dumbass. She X'd "Trump" even before he did anything!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Mel B really is a dumbass.


She really is. When she asked Puddles name was, he pointed at his suitcase. And instead of saying oh your name is Puddles, she read the full Puddles Pity Party as if that was his name.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was surprised to see Puddles on the show. I have known about him for a while as a few of his videos and collaborations have appeared in my Youtube feed.

Wonder if he will do this mashup.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I discovered Puddles yesterday on Youtube. That guy is really good!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Darci was even on another NBC show last year, Little Big Shots (as well as the British version of it).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That close up magician's trick was really good....but his verbal delivery is bad!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> That close up magician's trick was really good....but his verbal delivery is bad!


That guy designs and sells a bunch of tricks. It should be really interesting to see what he shows next since he's the one coming up with the stuff.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It looked to me that he was using a flat panel and controlled the appearance of the coins electronically.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> It looked to me that he was using a flat panel and controlled the appearance of the coins electronically.


By flat panel, do you mean like a video screen? We see him place the coins onto the (I assume) black velvet tabletop which is built with slots and holes and compartments. Very smoothly performed act. Kudos for that. Can't wait to see what's next from this magician.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I didn't like the little kid dancing pair (Barbie Girl) at all. I found their dance to be age inappropriate. It was kind of creepy watching two nine year olds dancing like that.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish they would stop with the Golden Buzzer being the last act. 

Last week they had upcoming previews that someone would get it and then they leave it to the last act so you knew the ventriloquist was getting it before she even stepped on stage (although, I must admit I thought Puddles might have gotten it).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I didn't like the little kid dancing pair (Barbie Girl) at all. I found their dance to be age inappropriate. It was kind of creepy watching two nine year olds dancing like that.


I kind of had the same reaction.

And also, get off my lawn!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Are all of the auditions in L.A.? No more traveling? Last year too, right?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I didn't like the little kid dancing pair (Barbie Girl) at all. I found their dance to be age inappropriate. It was kind of creepy watching two nine year olds dancing like that.


I feel the same way with young kids and brother and sisters. To me, couples dancing is supposed to have passion....and those 2 scenarios are just creepy.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

If I was a host

Hello there, what are your names?
How old are you?
What will you be doing tonight? 
Dance?! * X B U Z Z X*
Thank you.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Are all of the auditions in L.A.? No more traveling? Last year too, right?


I think that might be true but I also know there are auditions withOUT the judges. I have a friend who is part of a 4-man singing group and he said they auditioned here in NY and got through to perform for the judges.

If this year is all in LA that might have been necessary because of the uncertainty of Nick Cannon staying or going...


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Are all of the auditions in L.A.? No more traveling? Last year too, right?


I don't think that's quite right. The Wikipedia entries for the previous two seasons list a number of audition cities, and the call for next season says there will be auditions in Orlando and Savannah as well as LA. However, I think the non-LA auditions may not be in front of the judges (if Howard Stern refused to go to LA for the live shows, which is why they were in New York when he was a judge, then I doubt he'd travel across the country for the auditions), and some of those acts are then flown to LA to audition in front of the judges and TV cameras. The only auditions we see are all in Los Angeles. (Note that next season's Orlando and Savannah auditions are in November, while the LA audition is in February.)

It also makes it a lot easier for the judges to know who all of the acts are so they can work out who gets the Golden Buzzers.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That "architectural dance movement company" with the rocking ark, were really good. I enjoyed that quite a bit.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pmyers said:


> That "architectural dance movement company" with the rocking ark, were really good. I enjoyed that quite a bit.


I wonder if the troupe dancers now are reconsidering the response that if they win, the troupe manager gets the $1M.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> I don't think that's quite right. The Wikipedia entries for the previous two seasons list a number of audition cities, and the call for next season says there will be auditions in Orlando and Savannah as well as LA. However, I think the non-LA auditions may not be in front of the judges (if Howard Stern refused to go to LA for the live shows, which is why they were in New York when he was a judge, then I doubt he'd travel across the country for the auditions), and some of those acts are then flown to LA to audition in front of the judges and TV cameras. The only auditions we see are all in Los Angeles. (Note that next season's Orlando and Savannah auditions are in November, while the LA audition is in February.)
> 
> It also makes it a lot easier for the judges to know who all of the acts are so they can work out who gets the Golden Buzzers.


I had never thought about the fact the judges know all the acts and work with the producers to pre-decide who gets the Golden Buzzer. What a very cynical way of looking at it. I love it and you're probably right. On any of these shows, there are multiple rounds of offscreen auditions before they get in front of the judges. American Idol always pretended that the judges saw everyone (at least they did the first few seasons that I watched).

I assume that AGT has nominal "Open Auditions," where anyone can show up, but I doubt very many of the people from those get to the judges. Almost all the acts on AGT are invited on in one way or another. They are all known entities on the brink of success, unlike American Idol when people wander in off the street. Darci Lynne was on both the US and the British version of 'Little Big Shots." Laura Bretan (the little girl opera singer from last year) had just _won_ "Armenia's Got Talent." Piff the Magic Dragon was on Penn and Teller Fool Us first. Last night when one of those dancing couples came out Simon said, "Oh, you were on Britain's Got Talent". What was even American about them?

I still like it, but the fact that the show is cast makes it a little less enjoyable.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Last night when one of those dancing couples came out Simon said, "Oh, you were on Britain's Got Talent". What was even American about them?


I was wondering that initially as well, but the couple later said (during the show) that they've moved to the U.S. Now, _that's _hard to do.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> ... last night when one of those dancing couples came out Simon said, "Oh, you were on Britain's Got Talent". What was even American about them?


The show is NOT called "Americans Got Talent". 
There are semi-pro performers in entertainment being cast by casting agencies as contestants for all sorts of reality/contest shows -- from "Dating Naked" to "AGT". Some people make appearances across several shows. _e.g._, Ozzy from "Survivor" had also appeared on a soft-core "dating" show for the Playboy Channel which was a much more hardcore version of "Dating Naked".


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Regina said:


> Ahem-and may I say that Simon is a big ol' softie since his son was born! Not as fun!


Yep-quoting myself-Simon was sooooooooooooo mean last night when he buzzed Arteyon and Paige-those little kid dancers-they were adorable and, IMO, talented! But they didn't need him-they got 3 "yes" votes!

OMG-when that science teacher gave the judges that gas to make their voices lower, I was LOLing for real-the men were almost funnier than the women! Howie: "SIMON COWELL, I - AM - YOUR - FATHER!!"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Buzzing somebody's act you don't like, is not mean.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's mean to buzz kids-don't put them through if you don't think they are ready, but buzzing is mean, IMO.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Those were the kids I was weirded out by. I thought their act was not age-appropriate.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought the kids were adorable and their dancing was cute and they were talented-I did agree with Simon that the song choice was inappropriate- "Barbie Girl" is not a song for children!

"You can brush my hair, undress me everywhere..."  .. no, not for an 8 and 9 year old!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The kids never weirded me out, but they were pretty bad. I would've buzzed them...LOL!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

What? They were doing spins and flips-I thought they were great!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Those little kids were not worthy. Sure, their act appeals to maternal instincts, but does not rise to the standards of professional entertainment. It belongs on the stage in a school auditorium. BZZZZZT!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I was a fan of roller skate girl.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

It seems weird to me to see people trying out or in the "holding room" shots that I've seen elsewhere. On episode 2 the had a short line in the holding room from Allen Pan in the holding room who recently made it very far on Mythbusters: The Search. They also showed that dude from the Sprint commercials that calls his dog his son and thinks they look alike.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> Those little kids were not worthy. Sure, their act appeals to maternal instincts, but does not rise to the standards of professional entertainment. It belongs on the stage in a school auditorium. BZZZZZT!


I 100% agree.Ignoring the fact that the song choice was completely inappropriate for kids their age, I didn't feel their dancing was anything outstanding. I have seen just as good of dancing on other shows, such as Dance Moms.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I was a fan of roller skate girl.


I was a fan of her brother.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

As someone who was a contestant last year, I thought I'd chime in with some deets on the audition process.

Best as I could tell, there were three "levels" of contestants. Level One were folks who just showed up at regional open auditions that were like cattle calls. You wait in line forever, eventually audition in front of some producers (no one you'd know), and if they like you, months later you'd be notified that they'll fly you to LA to audition in front of the judges (i.e. what you are watching now on TV). Level Two was like level one, except that you were *invited* to a regional audition by a producer who's seen you on YouTube or some other channel. You're given a scheduled time to show up so you don't need to wait in line all day. Then there are Level Three people who skip the initial audition process altogether. The producers have seen enough of them online to know that they want them on the show. I was honored to be in the latter group, but I met plenty of people at my audition who had gotten onto the show via the other two methods. I couldn't tell you what the percentages were, but a good number fall into each category.

Last year and this year, all the auditions in front of the judges took place at the Pasadena Civic Center.



> It also makes it a lot easier for the judges to know who all of the acts are so they can work out who gets the Golden Buzzers.


I'm not sure what you mean by that, since the judges haven't seen the acts (or certainly not all of them) until the performance that you see on TV.

I'd be happy to answer any questions you have, but I don't visit this forum very often so you might need to wait a couple of days for my reply.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Did you make it to the live show? What was your act?


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

I made it past the initial televised audition, but not the second round of "Judges Cuts".

This be me.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

That was cool!

By the way, if they made a movie about you, I can't decide if David Schimmer or Hamish Linklater would be best to play you.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

Ha-ha! Well, my wife is a distant cousin of Mr. Linklater's, so maybe we'd have an "in".


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Wasnt your act televised? I feel like I had seen you before.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, we remembered it when we watched the clip.

An old friend of mine who made a pretty good living playing the accordion (connected to a MiDi computer) was on Britain's Got Talent a couple years ago. He holds the distinction of getting four red crosses!


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Wasnt your act televised? I feel like I had seen you before.


Yes, that's what I (tried to) say above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> That was cool!
> 
> By the way, if they made a movie about you, I can't decide if David Schimmer or Hamish Linklater would be best to play you.


I would suggest that (since Jon B. is just a couple of years older) Sam Seder is your doppelganger.

BTW, what is that contraption called? I'd seen it before, but can't recall. How did you come upon it to develop your act?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

That's called a Theremin.

Basically a radio-controlled oscillator. As Jon B's performance suggests (  ) it's extremely difficult to play.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

getreal said:


> BTW, what is that contraption called? I'd seen it before, but can't recall. How did you come upon it to develop your act?


It's a theremin. There's a documentary about the inventor, that came out 20+ years ago, that got me hooked.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Just found the thread. We like the show, though neither of us is really a fan of Tyra so far. I'd rather have Nick back.

This week, I was blown away by Angelica Hale, the 9-year-old singer. I thought she was amazing. Yes, I know some people feel there are too many singing acts, and I understand that, but still, some singers are really impressive.

The mind reader/Sherlock Holmes guy was good. Though to me, it seemed like the act was really the part with him determining which hand held the coin (which I did still still think was cool). When he was asking the audience for an animal, color, etc, you can be pretty sure that when you ask hundreds of people for a color, someone will say white, for an animal that someone will say cat, etc, so you simply "accept" the audience suggestions that you need. Getting "Oscar" for a name suggestion is admittely less certain, but they did show the guy in the audience actually say it. And I assume he'd already quickly decided which hand held the coin, before he assigned the audience suggestions to each hand. But the kitten was adorable, so I'm glad someone said "cat"


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think what the original poster was saying was he/she thought the producers told the judges who to give the golden buzzer to ahead of time.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cool, Jon!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I'm kinda bored of the golden buzzer. And it's always the last act each week so I know with 6 minutes left that it'll be next.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm not a big AGT guy--only have seen a few episodes. But I must say, I've been impressed by shows I've seen this Summer. 

Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus now is defunct. But I could see so many of these performances in a new, revived circus, which I would go to see. It is heartwarming and reassuring to see the existence of this talent.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> I'm kinda bored of the golden buzzer. And it's always the last act each week so I know with 6 minutes left that it'll be next.


Yeah that kid had a uplifting story, but let's face it, his singing was not all that.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I liked the magician twins.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I liked the magician twins.


I thought that the act should be booked for Las Vegas, assuming that there is enough material for a full show. That good and polished. In fact, I think that this could be said for many of the acts--I could see an AGT-Las Vegas show. I enjoyed the dog act as well--just fun to watch, from a circus vantage point.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I think what the original poster was saying was he/she thought the producers told the judges who to give the golden buzzer to ahead of time.


It wouldn't be the first time. It doesn't have to happen before. I wouldn't be surprised if at least one of them didn't have an earbud where producers could talk to the judges in their ear


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I liked the magician twins.


THEY WERE TWINS??? 

Seriously, though-yes, clever and highly entertaining. Simon is right, that's a pre-made Vegas act right there!

I had a bit of an issue with the husband and wife act where the husband balanced the pole and the wife climbed it and balanced on it- spectacular? Yes- Amazing? Indeed!
Dangerous-yes, but-SHE HAD A WIRE! So yes, dangerous-but death-defying? I call BS! Not that I wasn't entertained, I just have an issue with calling it death-defying when she was held by a wire the whole time. 
I know, I know-easy for me to say from the safety of my sofa.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, this week's show didn't floor me, I guess. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I can do better!



Mikeguy said:


> I enjoyed the dog act as well--just fun to watch, from a circus vantage point.


C'mon, Mike, you can say that, but we all know that Simon getting to hold the kitten last week was still better than the dog act  Not that I'm biased, of course, my wife and I are simply staff to the 2 cats that let us live their house.



innocentfreak said:


> It wouldn't be the first time. It doesn't have to happen before. I wouldn't be surprised if at least one of them didn't have an earbud where producers could talk to the judges in their ear


Either an earbud/similar, or simply being given a heads-up before the act. You have to assume that many of these have been screened in some form, before going on TV in front of the judges. Otherwise you could argue that they'd have to try and make a big background story production for every single act, as opposed to giving you the big story about the acts that may be really impressive 2 minutes later.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

At least some of them definitely have ear buds. Howard Stern talked a lot about how the producers would tell him to either stretch out his comments, or speed things up.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Redoctobyr said:


> C'mon, Mike, you can say that, but we all know that Simon getting to hold the kitten last week was still better than the dog act  Not that I'm biased, of course, my wife and I are simply staff to the 2 cats that let us live their house.


As far as I could tell, last week's AGT was pre-empted in my market, for a sports event (Kentucky Derby? Basketball? Superbowl?  ). And so, I missed the kittens--I will try a search engine search for it. But you have to admit: the dogs _were_ amazing--definitely could see this in a circus act, and in LV--like so many of the acts!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Regina said:


> Dangerous-yes, but-SHE HAD A WIRE!


I forgot to mention that and glad you brought it up. I noticed the wire also. I actually stopped and re-played in slow motion because I didn't quite see when she attached to it. I mean - it makes perfect logical sense - but I don't recall ever seeing someone doing this kind of act with a safety wire on AGT before.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> As far as I could tell, last week's AGT was pre-empted in my market, for a sports event (Kentucky Derby? Basketball? Superbowl?  ). And so, I missed the kittens--I will try a search engine search for it. But you have to admit: the dogs _were_ amazing--definitely could see this in a circus act, and in LV--like so many of the acts!


This was the mind-reading act with the kitten: 





And, yes, the dogs *were* very good. But I'm still unapologetically biased  I don't remember if it was that episode, or the previous week, but there was also a dog that can apparently count:






If the dog *can* count, then yup, that's pretty darn impressive. While if the dog is watching for some signal from her (or similar), for how long to keep barking, then it's simply a good trick.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

> If the dog *can* count, then yup, that's pretty darn impressive. While if the dog is watching for some signal from her (or similar), for how long to keep barking, then it's simply a good trick.


The dog is watching for a signal. The owner will look away or change facial expressions when the dog has reached the correct number. The owner may not even realize how the trick works. She may think her dog really knows how to count, but the dog really knows to bark until the owner looks away.

Animals that "count" has been a trick for a long time. It's really that the animal does some action until the owner does something that indicates it time to stop doing that action.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Redoctobyr said:


> This was the mind-reading act with the kitten:


Thanks for the post--worth it just to watch Simon stroking the kitty.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to really like this show, but the constant panning of the audience with their fake or exaggerated reactions, is really killing it for me.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> I used to really like this show, but the constant panning of the audience with their fake or exaggerated reactions, is really killing it for me.


I was at a few of the auditions and live shows when the show was in NYC. Before we see a single performance we "practice" , and are taped, reaction shots. That includes standing ovations, wave standing ovations, surprise reaction....We keep doing it until they taped enough shots. I was at one of the cut shows. The ladder guy was in the earlier taping. We were told to look up, imagine we're seeing a man on a ladder.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Ugh  This is why you don't want to know how the hotdogs are made.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

Redoctobyr said:


> Either an earbud/similar, or simply being given a heads-up before the act. You have to assume that many of these have been screened in some form, before going on TV in front of the judges. Otherwise you could argue that they'd have to try and make a big background story production for every single act, as opposed to giving you the big story about the acts that may be really impressive 2 minutes later.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you are saying, but I think you are missing the chronology. The auditions rounds are recorded months in advance. Earlier in the day, before the audition, they record interviews and other background material for *every* act. If the act doesn't make it through then (in most cases) they simply don't use any of the material they've recorded for that act. If the act *does* make it through, then they take the time to edit together what they've recorded, to create a story that will engage the audience.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

Redoctobyr said:


> Ugh  This is why you don't want to know how the hotdogs are made.


You don't know the half of it. You know those bits where one contestant is talking to another contestant, either asking them questions, or maybe commenting on a third contestant? It's all scripted. Not word for word -- there's lots of room to paraphrase and insert your own personality -- but a producer will tell the contestants what they should ask each other and how they should answer. I remember times where a crew member was literally laying on the floor below the contestants feeding them lines.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jon B said:


> As someone who was a contestant last year, I thought I'd chime in with some deets on the audition process.
> 
> Last year and this year, all the auditions in front of the judges took place at the Pasadena Civic Center.


First the _American Idol_ "elevator ride", then the facade for Pawnee, Indiana's City Hall, and now this (and I think at least one _So You Think You Can Dance_ "green mile") - is there anything the Pasadena Civic Center/City Hall _can't_ do?



Jon B said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that, since the judges haven't seen the acts (or certainly not all of them) until the performance that you see on TV.


That seems strange, as you would think that this punishes the earlier acts as a judge isn't like to use their Golden Buzzer if they think that a later act is going to deserve it more; also, they come across as knowing in advance somehow who is going to use it. That is, unless the producers "suggest" to the judges whom to give them to.

Note that, according to an NBC press release, there is a fifth Golden Buzzer, presumably by Tyra. Last year, there were six audition shows (actually, seven, but one was on a Wednesday), so if we assume the same breakdown as last year:
May 30, June 6, 13, 20, 27, July 11 - auditions (July 4 pre-empted for New York City Fireworks)
July 18, 25, August 1, 8 - Judges' Cuts (with Celebrity Golden Buzzers?)
August 15, 22, 29 - Quarter-Finals
September 5, 12 - Semi-Finals
September 19 - Final
*ADD: NBC has confirmed that 9/26 will be the start of its 2017 Tuesday fall schedule*


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am not even sure what the network is trying to achieve with the Golden Buzzer...

If the act is good, then wouldn't they want the act to compete and perform to get higher ratings and viewership? I don't get why they would want to propel a good act directly into the live shows...

If the act is mediocre and they are concerned that the act won't make it to the live shows...I guess I get that... Maybe that's a good use of the Golden Buzzer... An act that is good, but maybe the act doesn't have enough content to survive the competitive process... But good enough and compelling enough that they want them to survive?

I don't know... I just don't get it...

Or maybe it's a great use for an act that a judge likes enough to send to the live shows, but the other judges aren't convinced... Oh wait...Mel B could have done that with the pumpkin-head dancer, but decided to go up and whine about it until the Simon acquiesced... Hmmm...so again...why do we even have the Golden Buzzer?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

^^ I agree. I would make more sense if the buzzer was used to save an act that you really liked, but was not going to make it through. Saving a 4-yeses act doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MikeekiM said:


> I am not even sure what the network is trying to achieve with the Golden Buzzer...


It's fake drama.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

By clearing some of the elimination rounds of golden buzzer-worthy acts, it allows us to see more of some less spectacular acts, potentially building support for an act that didn't get the golden buzzer.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> It's fake drama.


I like watching this show to see the performers, but speaking of drama, I really get taken out of the show when they do those quick cuts to people in the audience looking stunned/amazed/laughing. It just looks so fake. I think it is that the camera had to be there and in place in front of them to capture the entire 'stunned' reaction.

These stunned reactions usually occur when either an old person does something you thought only a young person could do, or vice-versa. Or when some person you think can't sing due to appearance/age/career ends up singing opera.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> ^^ I agree. I would make more sense if the buzzer was used to save an act that you really liked, but was not going to make it through. Saving a 4-yeses act doesn't make sense at all.


I think Howard Stern used it on an act that he liked that wasn't going to go through.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I am not even sure what the network is trying to achieve with the Golden Buzzer...
> 
> If the act is good, then wouldn't they want the act to compete and perform to get higher ratings and viewership? I don't get why they would want to propel a good act directly into the live shows...


It's probably meant to replace what they did originally with Judges' Cuts - they would divide the acts up into three groups; one group was sent home immediately, another had to perform again, and the third, with the best acts, was told they advanced directly to the live shows without having to perform again. IIRC, one season, they changed this, and had each judge go to an act's home and tell them they were being put directly into the live shows (after all, why bother making them fly to Las Vegas, only to be told, "You're going through to the next round, so here's a ticket for the next plane home; sorry to fly you out here just to tell you that"); the Golden Buzzers pretty much replace this.



Donbadabon said:


> I agree. I would make more sense if the buzzer was used to save an act that you really liked, but was not going to make it through. Saving a 4-yeses act doesn't make sense at all.


This is how Golden Buzzers originally worked - an act with two or three No votes could be "saved" and advanced to the next round (not the live shows). The problem is, there will already be a number of acts with four Yes votes that don't make it through to the live shows; what makes anyone think that an act that two judges already don't like will get put through ahead of any of them?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Men with Pans = BLA HA HA HA! 

..and I am too lazy to go back through the thread, but someone said that the Golden Buzzer is always the last act of the night-not tonight! I guess they must have read the comment and decided to switch it up! 

Also-Bello Knock (I am not sure if I am spelling this correctly, because, unlike previous seasons, they do not seem to be putting the names and ages of the acts on screen), the "comedic daredevil," ACTUALLY was in danger, because, as Tyra and Heidi pointed out, he had no harness!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Agreed Men with Pans had me LMAO. 

Bello has to find another job since his stint as Ringmaster for Ringling Brothers is over. I thought he was just OK.

Little Celine was adorable, but also just an OK singer. As was the 13 year old who's dad beat cancer. 

The best of the night were the Ukraine dancers. Just wow!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Regina said:


> ..and I am too lazy to go back through the thread, but someone said that the Golden Buzzer is always the last act of the night-not tonight! I guess they must have read the comment and decided to switch it up!


Was it the same guy that thought for sure that Heidi would be using her Golden Buzzer?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

See, here is where the Golden Buzzer doesn't work for me... (or more accurately, I don't like how it works)...

I like watching the guys who did the light-based dancing (I don't recall the name of the act)... So this is a group that I would like to see perform on their way to the live shows... Not just skip to the live shows... To me, the Golden Buzzer "robs" the television viewing audience of more entertainment from these guys... And given their act, they probably would get to the live shows on their own anyway...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> *Little Celine was adorable, but also just an OK singer.* As was the 13 year old who's dad beat cancer.


Sure

I wonder what else she can sing? You see this a lot with singers. They have one song they can do well and that's it. If I was betting, I would say she will fall into that group


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I think we're reading the Golden Buzzer wrong. I think some of the acts, maybe the light act last night, aren't available until the live shows. They either put them through.or let them go.

Other Golden Buzzer acts appear to be contestants who have a limited number of good performances before they either run out of material or the act looks tired.

Bello has more then enough acts to go as far as the producers want


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I liked the light show dancers, they were great. The thing I don't like about this show is I've seen them now, and although they were impressive, I'll have to see basically the same thing several times more if they keep advancing. I'd rather see a talented singer/musician with different material than an act like that. Just my opinion.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> See, here is where the Golden Buzzer doesn't work for me... (or more accurately, I don't like how it works)...
> 
> I like watching the guys who did the light-based dancing (I don't recall the name of the act)... So this is a group that I would like to see perform on their way to the live shows... Not just skip to the live shows... To me, the Golden Buzzer "robs" the television viewing audience of more entertainment from these guys... And given their act, they probably would get to the live shows on their own anyway...


I look at the Golden Buzzer as a first round bye in sports. Yes it "robs" the audience/fans of a performance, but it gives the act/team an advantage.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well at least the shook things up by using the golden buzzer earlier on in the episode...

This might be horrible of me to say, but half the reason I don't like to watch the back stories is how often they are manipulating us to feel more favorably toward the contestant. 
That girl at the end had just an OK voice and it's terrible her father has cancer - but I thought that was all too much information and had nothing to do with her talent.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

It's sort of like the Olympics - lots of folks, including me, only* want to watch the events themselves, but NBC continues to have all sorts of things that are along the lines of AGT and American Ninja Warrior. Maybe they know what they're doing, and their ratings are higher this way.

* I don't mind short interviews before/after events, or awards ceremonies.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Of course I ad-skipped much of the post-act merriment, so that's probably why I didn't realize that any act had received to golden buzzer until reading about it here.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Love having a TiVo for AGT--it's amazing how much time 2 hours of AGT boils down to with judicious commercial and "human interest story" skipping . . . .


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

We usually watch the whole actual show, it's rare for us to skip the human interest stuff. It's a good point, though, it would save some time  

Men with Pans (?) was funny, and also quite unexpected. I certainly haven't seen that before. The Ukrainian dancers (Light Balance?) were great. I usually am ambivalent about dance acts, but I thought it was really cool. The South Korean dancers were also really impressive. I enjoyed both. 

Ballroom-type dancing does nothing for me. But I'm impressed by dancers with a lot of highly synchronized people and activity. The amount of practice required to do that effectively must be tremendous. Maybe it seems more technical, vs just artistic, thus my having more appreciation for it. 

The guy on the pole was good, but I'd be ok if he wasn't back. Going over a helicopter, though, yeah, that'd be cool.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The numbers trick was fairly good, but the guy that did it was boring! He had the personality of the lamp post we saw later in the show! I hate it when they play someone like that up only to drop them later. It's not fair.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Redoctobyr said:


> The Ukrainian dancers (Light Balance?) were great.


I will say one comment that kind of cracked me up was when the Ukrainian dancer said - and if we win we can bring our family to America... OR ... ya all could stop spending all that money on light costumes and technology - that would probably pay for bringing them over. That must be hella expensive to produce all that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Redoctobyr said:


> ...The guy on the pole was good, but I'd be ok if he wasn't back. Going over a helicopter, though, yeah, that'd be cool.


Anything that has to be done outside the studio....gets an automatic X from me. If the idea is to be a Vegas show....then it needs to happen inside, IMO.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Light Balance made it to the semis in 2014, Britain's Got Talent.

Bello Nock, AKA Bello the clown, and just Bello is considered the worlds greatest Daredevil. He's headlined Ringling and Big Apple circus. He has plenty of indoor routines. I wouldn't be surprised if he knows he's going to the live shows. The exchange with Simon sounded scripted


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

lew said:


> Light Balance made it to the semis in 2014, Britain's Got Talent.


aw. i wish they had mentioned that like they did with the roller skaters...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Every exchange between judges and contestants is scripted, IMHO


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Howie said:


> I liked the light show dancers, they were great. The thing I don't like about this show is I've seen them now, and although they were impressive, I'll have to see basically the same thing several times more if they keep advancing. I'd rather see a talented singer/musician with different material than an act like that. Just my opinion.


I'm exactly the opposite. If a singer is good, I know they're good, I don't need to hear them sing another song every week. They're usually the same type of song sung the same way. Acts like the light show dancers (dancers, in general) and other variety acts can change it up a bit each week - add different moves, etc.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Some complain that there are too many singers. "Watch the Voice" if you want singing. And others feel there are too many novelty acts. I agree that some of these acts are one trick pony's. They'll do basically the same thing each round. I'd rather have each act perform once. No background stories. Base this on talent and talent alone. Vote. Declare winner. That's why I'm not a network executive.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, some ARE one trick pon*ies,* which is a shame for some really good acts. I remember a quick-change act in the early years of this show that got criticized for just that, even though their act was amazing!

I've also seen good acts not put through while [email protected] acts have made it. I remind myself and others that it's all done for entertainment and is NOT a genuine talent competition!

I remember in season two or three, a trio of singers called the Three ******* Tenors had a stunning audition and were not taken on to the nest round. In the same show, a Hispanic guy pranced around the stage, miming to a soundtrack and calling himself a 'Charro' impersonator, and got through! I had seen the former and hey really are talented and put on a good show, whereas... well, you get the idea.

Whether or not the Tenors would win the whole thing, I don't know, but the feeling that good acts are robbed of places it the future rounds by the 'gong show' element leaves a bitter taste of anyone who still thinks it's real (you know the ones. They still thing wrestling is real, too!).


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Ha, yeah, I remember the ******* Tenors. I thought they were pretty good. There have definitely been acts that I thought should have gone on, which didn't, and acts which had me scratching my head as to why they *did* go on. Either due to poor judgement (by the show, not me, of course  ), or due to trying to drum up a bit of controversy, I don't know. 

Then there were some other acts that were memorable, but maybe not for great reasons. Like Leonid The Magnificent, or Thoth, or the lady who sang the "Studio" song. She still makes us laugh  . 

Yes, there are a lot of singers, my wife and I have different perspectives on this. There are other singing shows. But there are other dancing shows too, and those are allowed. Too many singers? I don't know, it doesn't bother me. In terms of who auditions, at least, I guess it doesn't surprise me to have a lot of singers. Everyone has a voice, and can try singing, for free. Not everyone gets to try guitar, or a certain type of dancing at which they might excel, etc. So maybe there are simply more people who can sing fairly well, and therefore audition.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> No background stories. Base this on talent and talent alone.


We fast forward through all that junk (the background stories, the behind the scenes with the judges, etc.). Heck, if its a good act, most of the time we fast forward through the judges talking too - we know they're moving on, lets get to the next act.

They could show 3 times as many acts in an episode if that trimmed the junk.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> We fast forward through all that junk (the background stories, the behind the scenes with the judges, etc.). Heck, if its a good act, most of the time we fast forward through the judges talking too - we know they're moving on, lets get to the next act.
> 
> They could show 3 times as many acts in an episode if that trimmed the junk.


I don't know about three times, but they used to create hour-long versions of the episodes (to air immediately before the results shows) by cutting out the junk, so certainly they can include at least twice as many.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I think they air one hour show on Friday night (maybe it's Saturday) that condenses the 2 hour Tuesday night show.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

It is not a fair show when it comes to certain types of acts, either. A singer can pretty much sing a new song each week taking only a few hours to prepare. What about dance acts that have to be coordinated routines? How about the acts that also mix with projected elements where timing is critical? They can't create 4-5 new acts, each better than the last, in a few weeks. Some of the original stuff must be brutal to keep coming back and topping your last act while the next guy just spent five minutes learning to cover a different tune.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't think that opera singer was all that good. I didn't understand all the gushing over him.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I didn't think that opera singer was all that good. I didn't understand all the gushing over him.


Me too! The whole time he was singing I was thinking he was good, but I've heard much better.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

nickels said:


> It is not a fair show when it comes to certain types of acts, either. A singer can pretty much sing a new song each week taking only a few hours to prepare. What about dance acts that have to be coordinated routines? How about the acts that also mix with projected elements where timing is critical? They can't create 4-5 new acts, each better than the last, in a few weeks. Some of the original stuff must be brutal to keep coming back and topping your last act while the next guy just spent five minutes learning to cover a different tune.


I don't think these people are having to create a whole new routine of they get through. If they don't have more than one, then I would question their ability to create a whole show around their particular talent (as we've seen with most of the one-trick-ponies).



Cainebj said:


> I didn't think that opera singer was all that good. I didn't understand all the gushing over him.


I agree. His back story was better than his performance!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I've taken people's advice here and fast forward through all the stories. I'm enjoying it much better now!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The Heidi in white as a white screen had to be a producers put thru because there was no act there


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

> I agree. His back story was better than his performance!


Yeah...I concur-but if you have a good story, you can get through-at least to the "next round" - I don't think he'll get much beyond that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> The Heidi in white as a white screen had to be a producers put thru because there was no act there


Yeah, I thought that was kind of odd--it was interesting as a modern art installation, but how much more?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I didn't get the Heidi in white thing either. It was cool enough to watch, but it didn't look like a talent act, it looked like a computer exhibition. At a rave. 

I also didn't get the three stooges act, and I didn't like the opera singer at all -- I knew they were going to love him since he was shown last, but I found him a little grating to listen to, honestly, and FFed through most of it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I loved the three stooges act. They were hilarious! And I agree about the opera singer. Not to mention, I getting sick of that aria.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Any idea how the naked magician knew which card Howie picked? I never can figure out the magic acts... makes me feel like an idiot !


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Video breaking down Will Tsai...Jump to around 5:30 if you want to see him discuss the AGT performance.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I've seen that naked magician before and I'm thinking it was on Penn & Teller: Fool Us.

ETA: a quick search ad I'm right...

Vinny Grosso Gets Naked and Fools Penn and Teller - The Magic Compass

I'm surprised as I thought it was a fairly standard force, but very well presented.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I don't think these people are having to create a whole new routine of they get through. If they don't have more than one, then I would question their ability to create a whole show around their particular talent (as we've seen with most of the one-trick-ponies).


I'm sure the performance acts have more than one act, but it takes regular practice to get the routine audience ready. Even a professional act like Cirque du Soleil wouldn't be able to just roll out older performances. Although they likely remember the general flow of an older show, it would take practice for the performers to get all the timing and choreography back to where it would need to be. This is especially important for performances which have a danger aspect, as the timing needs to be perfect.

But singers don't need that kind of preparation. The acts which are just doing folk songs can just whip something out in no time. The closest might be opera singers who need lots of practice to get the song just right, but even then they don't risk death if they miss a note.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

If you want to sing, try out for The Voice; and don't tryout for AGT. IMHO


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> If you want to sing, try out for The Voice; and don't tryout for AGT. IMHO


I would agree, unless it's a band. There really isn't a place (that I know of) for bands.

Same goes for single or couples dance...go to one of the other dancing shows.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

warrenn said:


> I'm sure the performance acts have more than one act, but it takes regular practice to get the routine audience ready.


Actually - if you think about it - most of the acts have at least a couple of weeks to get ready for a new performance each time - until they get closer to the end. What do they have 90 seconds to a couple of minutes? That should be plenty and if they have half a creative brain - they've already thought about subsequent performances by the time they audition.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Every exchange between judges and contestants is scripted, IMHO


I can tell you with certainty that they are not. However, the "backstage" conversations between contestants *are*.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

If they want to discourage singers, they need to stop giving them most of the golden buzzers. Obviously people are going to come on the show and sing when they see other singers getting so handsomely rewarded for doing the same.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

And last night they have another child singer they go gaga over that I don't get. She was just okay according to my ears. Then they give her the Golden Buzzer. Are you freakin' kidding me?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Ruth said:


> If they want to discourage singers,


They don't.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> And last night they have another child singer they go gaga over that I don't get. She was just okay according to my ears. Then they give her the Golden Buzzer. Are you freakin' kidding me?


THANK YOU!!! I thought the same exact thing - in fact I had started to fast forward her.
On the other hand - the subway singer? OMG he was magnificent, I really didn't understand why Simon was the only one who heard it.

There were several good acts this week.

I also suppose the success story of Susan Boyle from Britain's Got Talent is why they are gung-ho on singers.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mel B continues to be annoying and dopey. Not to mention a little pervy when it comes to young men. Who does she think she is? Madonna/JLo? LOL!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

She's a Spicy Girl.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Howie said:


> She's a Spicy Girl.


Scary too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> THANK YOU!!! I thought the same exact thing - in fact I had started to fast forward her.
> On the other hand - the subway singer? OMG he was magnificent, I really didn't understand why Simon was the only one who heard it.
> 
> There were several good acts this week.
> ...


TiVo makes the show so enjoyable: a 2-hour show in well under an hour, and skipping over the singers (I've tired of the precious darlings who sing well--not to demean their talents, but there just are too many of them).


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

loubob57 said:


> And last night they have another child singer they go gaga over that I don't get. She was just okay according to my ears. Then they give her the Golden Buzzer. Are you freakin' kidding me?


True and I thought she was much better than last year's winner.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

gossamer88 said:


> Mel B continues to be annoying and dopey. Not to mention a little pervy when it comes to young men. Who does she think she is? Madonna/JLo? LOL!


I started wondering just how MANY of those invisible dresses she owns?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

My wife hates that dress...I do not.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I love Mel's costumes. I like her too. Mucho.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Question: How old do you have to be to perform/have a Vegas show? 18? 21?

If so, I think the show should make that the minimum age requirement.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

America's Ninja Warrior requires 21. That wouldn't be a bad idea for this show. Except for ratings. Little girls get great ratings. <roll eyes>


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

justen_m said:


> America's Ninja Warrior requires 21. That wouldn't be a bad idea for this show. Except for ratings. Little girls get great ratings. <roll eyes>


That's kind of where I got the idea from!

Did Jackie Ivanko actually ever have a Vegas show?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

There isn't a minimum age. One of the earlier series had a young boy harmonica player. He had a part in a show at the Sahara that included a burlesque act. He wasn't on stage at the same time, but he was a regular part of the show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Watching "Auditions 6" now-
OMG! The look on Simon's face sometimes! BA HA HA! 
"Mirror Image" (the singing/dancing twins) just came on and they were a hoot!

The Judges' Cuts are next week-should be interesting. There are so many acts which were put through which have ZERO chance of winning-and even less of a chance of ever becoming a Vegas show.

EDIT: I also saw Brandon Rogers' audition (the young doctor who was killed in a car crash before he could continue in the competition) .. someone was peeling onions nearby...  ... he called his mother before and after and that made me bawl my eyes out!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

They just did their recap show. There were several singers better than the last girl that got the Golden Buzzer. I really wonder how much the backstories figure into it.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

IMHO - The backstories are a lot of who gets the Golden Buzzer and who gets to perform. The singers have not impressed me but as I've written previously I watch The Voice for the singers.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Regina said:


> ~
> EDIT:* I also saw Brandon Rogers' audition (the young doctor who was killed in a car crash before he could continue in the competition) .. someone was peeling onions nearby...  ... he called his mother before and after and that made me bawl my eyes out!*


Funny, must have been the same onions here! As soon as I heard him sing, I thought that he sounded like a young Stevie Wonder. The world lost a potentially great future singer there.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Watching the first Judges' Cuts now-they are putting the acts' names and ages on the screen again! HUZZAH!


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh boy, Trump and the mediocre dog act. Love it when the producers take over!!!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Trump was HILARIOUS! The Secret Service dancers made the act-the one dude was totally into it! BA HA HA!

Agree on the dog act, though-I would have loved to see the dad and kid strength act, or the two little girl daredevils-


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

I was happy with the results other than the 3 older country singers.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I actually agreed with the Golden Buzzer this time. She was much better than the other kid singers.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah...I don't get the dog show... There were so many better acts to go through...

I remember the three older soul singers... Was there an older country group that went through as well?

I am not sure I "get" the escape artist. Is it a danger act, or is it a magic/illusion act? I perceive it as an illusion act and as such, grow a little tired of the spousal theatrics. Seems overdone to me... But maybe I am not giving the danger element enough credit.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I am not sure I "get" the escape artist. Is it a danger act, or is it a magic/illusion act? I perceive it as an illusion act and as such, grow a little tired of the spousal theatrics. Seems overdone to me... But maybe I am not giving the danger element enough credit.


No, the "danger element" is completely staged and the "fear" performed by the spouse is as you say: theatrics. That hole and box were each very large for such a stunt. I won't say "needlessly large", as it needed to be that size to cover his almost immediate escape from the box. The video camera was a red herring so they could broadcast a pre-recorded video of him struggling in the box until the camera conveniently "lost power". The chains wrapped around him provided no restraint other than the illusion of a restrained man in chains. Ugh! How did that act go through? Well, it obviously impressed the judges.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

supham said:


> I was happy with the results other than the 3 older country singers.


Ok-I am a hardcore 'Get thee to "The Voice" if you sing' person, but those guys were A-MA-ZING! I can't believe I am saying this, but I hope that they win! How can you say this?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought the histrionics by the wife were so badly acted.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

At the beginning of the show I told my kids if that horrendous Trump Singer gets through I am done with the show. OH my god he got through. Oh my god the half-assed dog act also got through. The fantastic magician got cut and these terrible acts made it. That funny comedian got cut and these clowns didn't? I am torn here. They really are pushing the crap through this year despite having much better choices.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

So they tear up a parking lot for this escape act and conspicuously leave a rack of tubing right next to the hole.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

DouglasPHill said:


> So they tear up a parking lot for this escape act and conspicuously leave a rack of tubing right next to the hole.


His second act was almost identical to his first act. I can't wait to see how he gets trapped next time and becomes the assistant. Who will see that coming??? Also, who didn't expect the camera to go out and who bought the reactions of the wife? They are really pushing their luck with selling this as real to the audience.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Regina said:


> Ok-I am a hardcore 'Get thee to "The Voice" if you sing' person, but those guys were A-MA-ZING! I can't believe I am saying this, but I hope that they win! How can you say this?


They are really good. I hope they go far. Seems like they deserve a break and at their age, they dont have a lot of time left to get one.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

nickels said:


> At the beginning of the show I told my kids if that horrendous Trump Singer gets through I am done with the show. OH my god he got through. Oh my god the half-assed dog act also got through. The fantastic magician got cut and these terrible acts made it. That funny comedian got cut and these clowns didn't? I am torn here. They really are pushing the crap through this year despite having much better choices.


The Trump guy is really funny. Spot on impression. I can see him doing really well when America starts voting or really bad just depending on which voters show up.

The dog act I dont get either. The other dog act in the mix is way better.

The magician had horrible delivery. I wasnt surprised to see him not make it.

Im over the escape artist guy... He needs a better acting class teacher for his wife.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a very easy course of action for the Trump impersonator. Fast forward til it was over. Dreadful. And he might want his back up dancers to rehearse more - even in fast forward I could see they were all over the place.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

My wife thinks the WIFE in the escape act is real. Everyone else here, including myself agrees! Also, this was the same as his first performance!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Seems like AGT is becoming a heavily singer focused show... Another golden buzzer goes to a singer... Both female solo artist singers put through... All danger acts sent home...

And how the heck did Mirror Image get the nod over the four guys that did the Villiage People act the first time, and then the judge impersonations the second time around?

And the editing gives way too much away... Three magicians... One gets full coverage, the other two get summary edits... Guess who gets through? Duh...

I was a little surprised that the brother/sister latin dancers got through...but I was happy for them...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

IMHO all the decisions are scripted by the producers and who moves on is not based on talent.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

My kids watch so I was forced to sit through another episode of this show. I am starting to get sick of these terrible choices. First singing Trump, now Mirror Image. Are you F'ing kidding me? They sucked. Plus they are such nerdy dorks, their dancing is horrendous, and the singing is mediocre at best. The talent has been on par with previous years, but the acts going home vs getting through are a joke this year. BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

It's pretty bad this season... They are letting go of great talent in favor of mediocre ones... And in some cases...note even mediocrity, but downright poor...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I couldn't tell if the Mirror Image singing twins were serious or were purposely trying to be funny by being so over the top.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nickels said:


> My kids watch so I was forced to sit through another episode of this show. I am starting to get sick of these terrible choices. First singing Trump, now Mirror Image. Are you F'ing kidding me? They sucked. Plus they are such nerdy dorks, their dancing is horrendous, and the singing is mediocre at best. The talent has been on par with previous years, but the acts going home vs getting through are a joke this year. BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Although I generally agree with you, I disagree on your view of the singing Trump. I think there is a "yuuge" market for Trump impersonators and this guy is capitalizing on it. The singing with the Secret Service backup singers/dancers is a great hook! It will make for a decent Vegas act regardless of how far he goes in this show. I predict that we will be seeing Trump impersonators from now until eternity, just as there are never-ending Elvis and Michael Jackson and Cher impersonators.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The idea is better than the execution. I find his impression to be hackneyed.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'd much rather see anyone doing Christopher Walken. Never fails to crack me up. Kevin Spacey is great at it.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Someone has to leave first. So they put through a week or so of bad acts to build momentum for the good acts.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Thinking I'll skip next week as a protest for non talent based selections


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Does it really matter for anyone except the winner? The rest are getting some TV exposure and that's about it. They'll still be appearing on cruise ships, only they'll have "America's Got Talent Semi-Finalist" or whatever on their billboard!

Oh, and read the small print at the end. The million dollars is paid as an annuity of FORTY years!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh, and read the small print at the end. The million dollars is paid as an annuity of FORTY years!


That would've been tough for that singing trio of seventy-year-old+ guys. The youngest was what, 72 or 73? I wonder what a lump sum payment would be?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

At that age you're mostly interested in leaving something to your survivors.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Does it really matter for anyone except the winner? The rest are getting some TV exposure and that's about it. They'll still be appearing on cruise ships, only they'll have "America's Got Talent Semi-Finalist" or whatever on their billboard!


Ton Cotter bills himself as the top human finalist. I agree, winners sometimes do well. Other finalists might get a little help.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh, and read the small print at the end. The million dollars is paid as an annuity of FORTY years!





justen_m said:


> I wonder what a lump sum payment would be?


I just found my paperwork from last year, and here's what it said:



> The Winner of the Competition shall receive a cash prize in the amount of One Million Dollars ($1,000,000 USD), which will be provided in the form of an annuity payable over time, but no more than forty (40) years, based on a formula to be determined by Producer in its sole discretion and paid per the Prize Affidavit. The Winner shall decide, in its discretion, whether to receive the cash prize in payments over time, or, in the alternative, to receive a single payment computed at the net present value of such annuity.


So, yeah, that's pretty vague. However, my actuarial training (!) tells me that, unless they assume a very low rate, the lump sum would be $500K - $600K.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm glad they put Puddles through. He's pretty much my favorite act on the show. I don't think All By Myself was his best - he's probably saving some of his others I've seen on youtube for the live shows.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Seems like AGT is becoming a heavily singer focused show... Another golden buzzer goes to a singer... Both female solo artist singers put through... All danger acts sent home...


For the moment. Only 33 acts are announced as getting through - 7 from each episode, plus the original five Golden Buzzers. I have a feeling there will be three Wild Cards added so they can have three semi-finals of 12 each.

As for it being singer-focused, I wouldn't be surprised if Simon Cowell has something to do with this, as he is always looking to sign acts to his record label.



TonyTheTiger said:


> Does it really matter for anyone except the winner? The rest are getting some TV exposure and that's about it. They'll still be appearing on cruise ships, only they'll have "America's Got Talent Semi-Finalist" or whatever on their billboard!
> 
> Oh, and read the small print at the end. The million dollars is paid as an annuity of FORTY years!


"Forty years or a smaller lump sum" has been the rule since season 1.

As for what the others get out of it, I was in London last week, and the Garrick Theatre had...Tape Face in his own show. Jabbawockeez didn't even make it to live shows, and look where they are now. Exposure can go a long way if it's handled correctly.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

This is my first season watching this show. I am finding the Judge Cuts episodes pretty disappointing. I was hoping we would actually get to see some of the deliberations and hear the judges talk about their decisionmaking process and watch them debate. Instead it's just a black box, and then the hokey calling people on the stage and making dramatic announcements. Not nearly as interesting as it could be.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, I really thank TiVo for Quickmode.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Ruth said:


> This is my first season watching this show. I am finding the Judge Cuts episodes pretty disappointing. I was hoping we would actually get to see some of the deliberations and hear the judges talk about their decisionmaking process and watch them debate. Instead it's just a black box, and then the hokey calling people on the stage and making dramatic announcements. Not nearly as interesting as it could be.


The closest they have ever come to "showing deliberations" is a shot of the judges looking over some photographs of contestants (you can't really make out which ones) and saying things like, "He's good...I don't think she's good enough...how can you say that about them?" without mentioning names as they don't want to reveal any results before the end of the episode.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Which young singer will get tonight's golden buzzer?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

lew said:


> Which young singer will get tonight's golden buzzer?


now THAT is really funny since it was all too true. I knew Celine was going to get it the moment I saw she was in the line-up. I'm glad the subway singer got through - although I didn't think this performance was as powerful as the first audition.

and OMG how did some of that 20 get through in the first place??? the pole dancer? she was awful.

the roller skating couple (i think they are brother and sister) - are they the ones that Simon said he knew already from Britain's Got Talent - I wonder how far they placed in that. (i somehow think i recall they came in second - but not sure how that got in my head.)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> the roller skating couple (i think they are brother and sister) - are they the ones that Simon said he knew already from Britain's Got Talent - I wonder how far they placed in that. (i somehow think i recall they came in second - but not sure how that got in my head.)


Wiki says they were Semifinalists in 2015. Finished 7th of 9 in the viewer vote for that episode.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> and OMG how did some of that 20 get through in the first place??? the pole dancer? she was awful.
> 
> the roller skating couple (i think they are brother and sister) - are they the ones that Simon said he knew already from Britain's Got Talent - I wonder how far they placed in that. (i somehow think i recall they came in second - but not sure how that got in my head.)


The pole dancer's initial audition was passable. That's why they have the callback (er, "judge's cuts") round - to start telling the difference between "good" and "good enough."

The roller skating couple (and yes, they are brother and sister) made it to the semi-finals of _Britain's Got Talent_. The woman was also in a _Big Brother_ knockoff show about 10 years ago.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Fat dancing guy - yeah he is a super talent. I can see why they put him through. I mean, he was much more talented than the guys who almost killed themselves. Bravo judges, bravo. Another farce.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I repeat myself, it's all scripted. The judges are just doing what the producers tell them.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

DouglasPHill said:


> I repeat myself, it's all scripted. The judges are just doing what the producers tell them.


Isn't Simon Cowell the executive producer? So, technically he would be that decision maker as well as a judge. Which is baffling, because I am pretty sure a few weeks ago he buzzed the mirror image group that got through.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

It's too bad all the singers are getting the love from the judges. My problem with all the singers is that songs are a shortcut to creating emotional feelings. A singer gets to pick from a library of songs which have already been written and composed to evoke certain emotions. If the judges say they need something more exciting, they pick a more upbeat song. Or if it needs to be more emotional, they pick a more emotional song. But they aren't coming up with something original. They get to pick a pre-written song which exactly matches what they need to deliver. To be fair in this type of competition, singers should really have to perform their own songs that they've written and composed themselves.

All other kinds of acts, the performer cannot just copy another performer's act. They are expected to come up with original work. If a comedian just did another comedian's well-known jokes, he'd be sent packing with all X's.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I'm glad they put Puddles through. He's pretty much my favorite act on the show.


Agreed.



Cainebj said:


> the roller skating couple (i think they are brother and sister) - are they the ones that Simon said he knew already from Britain's Got Talent -


Yes. I love them, which means the next show will be their last.



nickels said:


> Fat dancing guy - yeah he is a super talent. I can see why they put him through. I mean, he was much more talented than the guys who almost killed themselves. Bravo judges, bravo. Another farce.


I don't get his act at all or why the judges are so enthralled with him. If someone that weighed 150 pounds did that exact same act, they wouldn't have made it past the initial tryout, but because he's fat, he's great? Sure, it's neat that someone that big can do the splits, but to get the nod over the magician (with the signed card), or a handful of other acts is preposterous.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I cant believe the roller skating duo got put through over Bella. I dont see where the skaters have a lot left to show. Cant do but so much while youre spinning around in a circle.

Hopefully Bella gets brought back as a wild card.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I like Preacher Lawson for the win. 

Great personality... Great delivery... Assuming he does his own writing, great writing! 

90 seconds to warm up the crowd, build rapport, and make people laugh? Outstanding... 

Granted he is leveraging previous material from his past performances... But all comics do... And his delivery is fantastic... 

Very likable and engaging dude... 

I really hope he goes the distance...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

He talks a bit too fast.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> I like Preacher Lawson for the win.
> 
> Great personality... Great delivery... Assuming he does his own writing, great writing!
> 
> ...


I could get behind him winning it but I think a singer is going to win it this year. Either the one kidney girl or the kid who tries to be like Jason Mraz are my two top picks right now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As a newcomer to AGT, the singers just (kinda sorta bore) me. I know, from the little I see of them before I TiVo by, that many of them are wonderfully talented, but so many singers are, and I'm just not getting a "wow" factor from them (I think it just might be the inundation of their talent, one after the next). As opposed to the large groups doing choreography over stage scenery, where they blow my mind with their group synchronicity.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I don't get his act at all or why the judges are so enthralled with him. If someone that weighed 150 pounds did that exact same act, they wouldn't have made it past the initial tryout, but because he's fat, he's great? Sure, it's neat that someone that big can do the splits, but to get the nod over the magician (with the signed card), or a handful of other acts is preposterous.


It's not about the talent, it's about the ratings, and I think the producers are optimizing the variety of the set of contestants. They think the audience will find the act interesting. Maybe they're right. Maybe they aren't. I certainly didn't care for it, and there were numerous acts I would have put through ahead of him.

I'm kinda bummed the impressionist singer guy didn't make it through. He barely even got a segment. Speaking if which, that's spoiling these judge cuts for me -- it's pretty obvious who isn't going to make it. No backstory and 90% of your performance cut, it's a good indicator you're not even being considered. The people who do get backstories and full performances, it's easy to tell who among them are the favorites. Subway singer? Obviously going to make it. Roller skating duo? Obviously going to make it. It's like some of these people have been set up to be finalists from day one.



KungFuCow said:


> Hopefully Bella gets brought back as a wild card.


I hope so too, though I didn't care much for his second performance. Being shot out of a cannon is pretty ordinary. His first performance was more dynamic and unusual. I have confidence that given the chance he could have come up with something interesting for his third performance.

Aren't outdoor performances pretty much a curse of doom for this show? Do something on the stage.



Ruth said:


> I was hoping we would actually get to see some of the deliberations and hear the judges talk about their decisionmaking process and watch them debate.


As DouglasPhill says, I think it's all scripted. I don't think the judges (other than Simon, who is a producer) are making the decisions.

I've felt that way ever since that episode of Idol where Paula Abdul accidentally critiqued a performance that she hadn't heard yet. Read the wrong script.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

smbaker said:


> I hope so too, though I didn't care much for his second performance. Being shot out of a cannon is pretty ordinary. His first performance was more dynamic and unusual. I have confidence that given the chance he could have come up with something interesting for his third performance.


I didn't really care for Bella. His first performance was decent, but as I said to my son about the second one, "A Loaf of Bread Could Do That".


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I didn't really care for Bella. His first performance was decent, but as I said to my son about the second one, "A Loaf of Bread Could Do That".


I said something similar to my wife during that performance. I think he can do much better though, as evidenced by the first performance.

Sometimes this show prefers danger over talent... but not this time.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> For the moment. Only 33 acts are announced as getting through - 7 from each episode, plus the original five Golden Buzzers. I have a feeling there will be three Wild Cards added so they can have three semi-finals of 12 each.


Going by the NBC press releases, there will be three Wild Cards in the quarter-final rounds; they say that seven from each of the three shows advance, so I am assuming either one or three Wild Cards (depending on whether they want 11 acts or 12 per show) will go into the semi-finals.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ugh! I can't believe the talent that has not made it through while the little girl and boy dancers go on in other's more deserved place.  It was NOT a performance that should exist outside of a school auditorium. Simon was very impatient tonight as well.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, Simon was on his man-strual cycle last night, but he had a point. Some of the acts did not step up.

I was surprised to see both the little kid dance acts go through while neither magician did.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

getreal said:


> Ugh! I can't believe the talent that has not made it through while the little girl and boy dancers go on in other's more deserved place.  It was NOT a performance that should exist outside of a school auditorium. Simon was very impatient tonight as well.


AAAAAAHHHHH - I was going to say the same thing.

My suspicion is kid acts do well with the audience - I also thought about how many of the judges have children and wondered if that effected how they viewed them.

I thought they were two of the weakest acts of the night.
I loved the other dance group made of couples on their first performance - they barely showed what they did this time around.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't like that we don't get to see a few of the acts.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Didn't you folks know? Kids are just preeeee-cious!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So the previews announce that AGT has the top 36 acts now... How does that math work?

I am sure it is because I have not been paying attention to the details, but aren't the judge cuts supposed to identify the top 7 acts in each group? As a multiple of 7, shouldn't the final number by 35? How do they get to 36?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> So the previews announce that AGT has the top 36 acts now... How does that math work?
> 
> I am sure it is because I have not been paying attention to the details, but aren't the judge cuts supposed to identify the top 7 acts in each group? As a multiple of 7, shouldn't the final number by 35? How do they get to 36?


The same way they did it last year. Three acts (BTW, it's four "judges' cuts" shows x 7 acts per show + the original 5 golden buzzers + 3 = 36) will be "brought back" (the old term for this was "wild cards," but I don't think they use it any more), complete with video of each of the three acts saying how they felt when they "got the call" saying they were going to the live shows after being eliminated.

I am under the impression there will also be either one or three "eliminated" acts from the first three live shows advancing to the semi-finals, depending on whether they want each semi-final to be 11 acts or 12.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> The same way they did it last year. Three acts (BTW, it's four "judges' cuts" shows x 7 acts per show + the original 5 golden buzzers + 3 = 36) will be "brought back" (the old term for this was "wild cards," but I don't think they use it any more)...


Besides the four judges giving a golden buzzer, they also allow Tyra and each special guest judge to add to the golden buzzer tally. So that's 4+1+3 guest judges? By my recollection, we've seen Chris Hardwick, the fat rapper dude and Seal. Was there someone else?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

getreal said:


> Besides the four judges giving a golden buzzer, they also allow Tyra and each special guest judge to add to the golden buzzer tally. So that's 4+1+3 guest judges? By my recollection, we've seen Chris Hardwick, the fat rapper dude and Seal. Was there someone else?


Besides Chris Hardwick, DJ Khaled (AKA The Fat Rapper Dude) and Seal, there was Laverne Cox.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

getreal said:


> Besides the four judges giving a golden buzzer, they also allow Tyra and each special guest judge to add to the golden buzzer tally. So that's 4+1+3 guest judges? By my recollection, we've seen Chris Hardwick, the fat rapper dude and Seal. Was there someone else?


But the four guest judge golden buzzers weren't in addition to the 7 acts the judges selected, each golden buzzer takes one of the 7 slots for that show.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

The little boy & girl dance duo getting through disappointed me. I think there were better acts than them. 

And, I dunno, I miss Nick Cannon. Tyra strikes me as somewhat annoying (sorry). I'd be fine with them using a different host for next year.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Redoctobyr said:


> ... I miss Nick Cannon. Tyra strikes me as somewhat annoying (sorry). I'd be fine with them using a different host for next year.


I agree completely. Tyra adds nothing to the show. Nick was very entertaining. Chris Hardwick seems to be the new go-to person for hosting shows ... I'd be fine with him taking over that spot.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I miss Nick.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Did the guy who died, make the cut and if so, did they fill his spot?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

scsiguy72 said:


> Did the guy who died, make the cut and if so, did they fill his spot?


No, he didn't get a chance to compete for one of the 36 slots. I died in the accident well before the competition for these slots started.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I think that Mel B is more annoying than Tyra. Isn't she the one who keeps saying "What Just Happened?" and doesn't she put her hands to her face like they were binoculars? What does that do?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

MPSAN said:


> I think that Mel B is more annoying than Tyra. Isn't she the one who keeps saying "What Just Happened?" and doesn't she put her hands to her face like they were binoculars? What does that do?


Heidi does the hand binocular thing...


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I still have no idea what that is supposed to do! Although there are reports that it blocks light from shining on the judges...but no one else does it.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I like Heidi, but that binoculars thing mystifies me  The light-blocking is an interesting explanation, that's reasonable. I suppose it's possible that it just helps the contestant see that she's really paying attention?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Mel B is the one who wears see-thru dresses, so that's her valuable addition to the show ...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Banks is useless, can't stand her. As has been said before I don't think the "judges" have much say at all, it's the producers who make the final calls. The judges are there for the occasional funny comment and facial expressions.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> As has been said before I don't think the "judges" have much say at all, it's the producers who make the final calls. The judges are there for the occasional funny comment and facial expressions.


What do they do in the semi-finals, then - tell them during the final commercial break how they should vote for who is the last act to go through to the next round? If they did, then you would think they would also tell the judges not to take forever to announce their choices as the episode is about to run out of time.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

They take forever to build up "suspense". I don't know for sure how it all works but I wouldn't be surprised if everything is all determined ahead of time. Like Pro Wrestling  At least until it gets near the end


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree - Tyra is not adding anything. Nick is a host and entertainer. Tyra is just a host.

I do think the binoculars thing is to block lighting. 
Some people are not bothered by it, I have a light sensitivity so at live shows if the lights are shot in my direction, I will always try to block the light - and let's not forget - they judges are being lit also.
(watch Nina on Project Runway when she is watching a runway show - she will put her notebook up above her eyes to block the light).


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I don't care about the little kids dancing. I sure wouldn't pay to see them unless they were family or friends.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

VegasVic said:


> They take forever to build up "suspense".


Ugh, yeah, this gets kinda tiring. Along with the "fake sadness" when telling people who is going home, like "You guys need to practice..... because you're all going on to the next round!"

And the taking-5-seconds-too-long at the end of an episode thing is especially annoying when TiVo cuts off the decision. I guess I should tell it to add a minute to the recordings.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Tyra looks fine tonight.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Preacher talks so fast I can't understand him


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I didn't catch - how many of these acts get voted in to the "next" round?

tta


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was underwhelmed by most of the acts tonight.
The military Glee club - why is that one guy doing all the leads? His voice isn't strong enuf.
There were too many singers.
The only act that stood out for me was the daredevil guy they brought back.

I have to wonder if Simon buzzed Puddles to get people to vote for him - he used to do that on American Idol - give someone bad comments to rally people to vote. Great reverse psychology.
He's still my favorite - but he's picking the wrong songs!!!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Too many singers. Bello Knock (daredevil) was great. I wasn't a huge fan of his shot-out-of-cannon-over-helicopter performance, but this one was nuts, as was the one with the tiny platform on the tall flexy poll. Preacher Lawson (comedian) was funny again too. Loved watching Emily and Billy England (skater siblings). They were just, wow! Best yet from them.

LOL at Preacher to Mel B-- "I love that Mystique outfit... looking like an X-man."


Spoiler


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I didn't catch - how many of these acts get voted in to the "next" round?


If they do it the way they did it last year, seven - the top five, then two out of the next three (one chosen by a viewer vote, open only to the parts of the country getting the show live, and the other chosen by the judges).

I am pretty sure there will also be three wild cards advancing to the semi-finals, so they can have two semi-finals of 12 acts each, but I also don't expect anybody to mention this on the air.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> I didn't catch - how many of these acts get voted in to the "next" round?





That Don Guy said:


> If they do it the way they did it last year, seven <snip>


Yup... At the end of the show, Tara said it would be 7 moving on...

I wasn't sure how many people competed, so I went back and counted. Fast forwarding through, I counted 11... But according to the episode description, it's 12... I am sure I miss counted...


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Too much Tyra tonight with her doing intro's and wrap up's of each contestant. I fast forward thru most of her stuff. She's nice to look at but soo boring!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Preacher talks so fast I can't understand him


He does talk fast...but that's his style... I am not sure he'd be the same guy if he slowed himself down... But you are right, people will lose interest if they can't understand him...

That said, even though he speaks fast, I do get about 80-90% of what he's saying... Which is enough for me to enjoy the act... Maybe he can slow down a little bit (but keep the fast pace style) and maybe enunciate his words a little better.



Cainebj said:


> I was underwhelmed by most of the acts tonight.
> The military Glee club - why is that one guy doing all the leads? His voice isn't strong enuf.
> There were too many singers.
> The only act that stood out for me was the daredevil guy they brought back.
> ...


The military glee club had a good performance. I love how they built up the harmonies, with others joining the group in stages. However, there is something that I find a little odd. It's great that they are serving our country. And I think it is great that they have that back story. But I feel a little bit like wearing their uniforms on stage is asking for votes because they are serving, and not because of their singing talent. But maybe that's the point...as you say, they aren't terribly great singers...

Loved Bello...

Puddles is not my cup of tea. I kind of agree with Heidi. I get that the sad, misery act is part of his schtick... But I am not entertained by the sadness and the misery...



justen_m said:


> Too many singers. Bello Knock (daredevil) was great. I wasn't a huge fan of his shot-out-of-cannon-over-helicopter performance, but this one was nuts, as was the one with the tiny platform on the tall flexy poll. Preacher Lawson (comedian) was funny again too. Loved watching Emily and Billy England (skater siblings). They were just, wow! Best yet from them.
> 
> LOL at Preacher to Mel B-- "I love that Mystique outfit... looking like an X-man."


Yup... Like I said... Loved Bello... I also loved Billy and Emily...

I am still pulling for Preacher to take it all!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, singing Trump guy was worse than ever, so I fully expect him to go through again just to make me nuts.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

nickels said:


> Well, singing Trump guy was worse than ever, so I fully expect him to go through again just to make me nuts.


YES! He was terrible! I LOVED IT!

His dancers are great, though!

UGH-I can't believe they are still doing the 1-hour live reveal shows-they need to adopt the format of SYTYCD and just announce who is moving on at the beginning of the next week's show. Quick and painless.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Regina said:


> ... they need to adopt the format of *SYTYCD *and just announce who is moving on ...


?? No idea what that means.

Puddles getting buzzed was a travesty IMHO. Check out some of his videos on YouTube ... truly impressive.

I was totally impressed by the little ventriloquist girl at the end. Her handling of the puppet's actions was better than Muppets. And the mouse puppet reminded me of Topo Gigio from the Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Singing Trump and Puddles... time to go. Interesting novelty once. Just once. The two kid dancers I didn't care for previously but they did a pretty good job. I also didn't like Bello before but the Wheel of Death was cool. Skaters are talented (I've seen them live) but it's pretty much the same thing each time. Didn't care for the comedian but that's subjective. Everything is subjective I guess  Yoli just doesn't have a good enough voice. Darci Lynne is very talented. I don't know if the fact that a ventriloquist won before (Terry Fator) hurts her or not. It was a long time ago. 

My guess for the 5 cuts: Puddles, Trump, Yoli, Christian, And the Korean dancers. I don't think the military singers should make it either but they will.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess I know that it's the nature of it, but it all just seemed like more repetitions of what's already been done before. Sadly, I TiVo'ed through.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

getreal said:


> Puddles getting buzzed was a travesty IMHO. Check out some of his videos on YouTube ... truly impressive.


THAT is what I am saying - he's a better vocalist than some of the others. The YouTube selections all have more of that 'bring it home' moment that he did with Chandelier but he hasn't done since.

SYTYCD = So You Think You Can Dance - they have a 2 hour live show and they eliminate someone at the end of it based on the previous week's vote so you don't have that whole separate results show. They reveal the bottom 3 and the judges decide who goes.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Regina said:


> UGH-I can't believe they are still doing the 1-hour live reveal shows-they need to adopt the format of SYTYCD and just announce who is moving on at the beginning of the next week's show. Quick and painless.





getreal said:


> ?? No idea what that means.


_So You Think You Can Dance?_ (SYTYCD) used to have separate results shows, the way AGT does, but they got rid of them, and now announce each week's eliminations at the end of the following week's show.

However, I disagree with AGT getting rid of them; there's barely enough time for all of the acts to perform as it is. (Wait, don't tell me, let me guess; "There would be plenty of time if they got rid of the sob stories before each act.") On the other hand, an hour is too long; it's not as if NBC doesn't have a summer half-hour sitcom that it can air after a half-hour results show.

Speaking of the results show, notice that they don't have the hour-long "recap" show any more. I wonder if somebody at NBC thought that too many people were skipping the 2-hour performance show and watching just the recap.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Not to mention AGT is a summer ratings juggernaut and SYTYCD is not. They probably do better in the ratings with the results show. I must say - I do like when they have other acts on sometimes - depending on who it is ...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

So this is my first season watching, I assume the actual results aren't announced until the end of the hour? What goes on the first 55 minutes, recaps from last night? More background stuff? Regardless I'll record and watch later this evening.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Correct and they will drag it out over the course of the 60 minutes with recaps of last night's show with long pregnant pauses.
The act going home is..... 10 minutes later.... XYZ!!!

They also usually have former acts as guests and whichever musical act is hawking their newest CD.
And they have had pre-taped bits with the judges...

Basically - you can fast forward and watch the whole thing in 5 minutes


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> So this is my first season watching, I assume the actual results aren't announced until the end of the hour? What goes on the first 55 minutes, recaps from last night? More background stuff? Regardless I'll record and watch later this evening.


They line up all the acts on the stage and call forth the three acts who got the least votes who go backstage. Viewers can then vote during the show for which of the three bottom acts gets to stay. Then they call out two or three more acts and stretch out a suspenseful close-up camera shot of each nervous contestant/group before revealing which of those goes forward and the others "exit stage left". Then some silly commentary, maybe a guest performer, then repeat with remaining acts (two or three at a time), until the last five minutes of the show where we find out which of the bottom three gets to stay. The judges torturously waste time humming and hawing before going to the next judge who does the same thing. If the judges can't decide, then the audience vote is handed to the host/ess to reveal the decision in the (literal) final second of the show. End credits roll during the last ten seconds while a decision usually has yet to be made, and then ... POOF!... the show is over.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

I saw Billy and Emily England (the skaters) a couple of years ago in the Absinthe show in Las Vegas. Fantastic show! Highly recommended for those who are not offended easily!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I usually hate kids on this show. I hate them singing and dancing. No one is going to pay to go watch a couple of little kids dance. They should reject them all until they are older. Everyone else waited. 

And this year is no exception. I hate all the singing and dancing kids. They're ok. They may be good. But it's too cutesy and not really entertaining.

Except Darci Lynne. That girl is the real deal. She's a professional. I'd pay to see her today. I wish they wouldn't push the "Oh, little ole me is so shy" angle, because it's not true. This is a girl who has a lot of performing experience, and it shows. She's great. And my bet to win.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you to those who helped explain what I meant. 

And yes, they would have time for results if they would skip past what I call "filler and blather!"

But I also understand they have to fill their summer schedule-

But UGH! And yes, I FF and watch it in 5 minutes!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I usually hate kids on this show. I hate them singing and dancing. No one is going to pay to go watch a couple of little kids dance. They should reject them all until they are older. Everyone else waited.
> 
> And this year is no exception. I hate all the singing and dancing kids. They're ok. They may be good. But it's too cutesy and not really entertaining.
> 
> Except Darci Lynne. That girl is the real deal. She's a professional. I'd pay to see her today. I wish they wouldn't push the "Oh, little ole me is so shy" angle, because it's not true. This is a girl who has a lot of performing experience, and it shows. She's great. And my bet to win.


I totally agree with you on Darci. My wife and I were talking through the whole show and asking "Is this a million dollar act?" For nearly everyone, it was a resounding NO. (The skaters came close and I was very impressed by Bello.) But then Darci came on and she blew us away. She was a definite YES. Considering she was put in the coveted last slot for the show, I think the producers agree as well.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Uh really? Is Darci the ventriloquist? I don't care for her at all. 
The young guy singer also did nothing for me.

I wouldn't have had her in the semi-finals.
I wouldn't have had the army glee club either.

I am bummed Bello and Puddles got cut.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

markb said:


> I saw Billy and Emily England (the skaters) a couple of years ago in the Absinthe show in Las Vegas. Fantastic show! Highly recommended for those who are not offended easily!


How does their act offend?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Jon B said:


> How does their act offend?


I'm guessing it's their whole "Jaime and Cersei Lannister" vibe* ...

* Game of Thrones reference, for those "out of the loop".


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

getreal said:


> I'm guessing it's their whole "Jaime and Cersei Lannister" vibe* ...
> 
> * Game of Thrones reference, for those "out of the loop".


I don't get that vibe at all and would be surprised if that's what @markb was referring to.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

markb said:


> I saw Billy and Emily England (the skaters) a couple of years ago in the Absinthe show in Las Vegas. Fantastic show! Highly recommended for those who are not offended easily!





getreal said:


> I'm guessing it's their whole "Jaime and Cersei Lannister" vibe* ...
> 
> * Game of Thrones reference, for those "out of the loop".





Jon B said:


> I don't get that vibe at all and would be surprised if that's what @markb was referring to.


Okay, I looked up the Absinthe show and I see that it is adult in nature, a la Zumanity. I'll take back my snarky GoT remark.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

getreal said:


> Okay, I looked up the Absinthe show and I see that it is adult in nature, a la Zumanity. I'll take back my snarky GoT remark.


Ahh, so I'm guessing it's not the Englands who may offend, but some of the other acts in the same show?


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

getreal said:


> I'm guessing it's their whole "Jaime and Cersei Lannister" vibe* ...
> 
> * Game of Thrones reference, for those "out of the loop".


They do actually play that up a bit in Absinthe:

Absinthe Billy and Emily England Magical performance

This video doesn't quite show the whole thing. There's a bit of commentary from the host before and after that plays up that vibe even more, as I recall.

But what I was really thinking of was the whole show. It's hilarious, but I'm sure there are some people that would find a lot of the jokes highly offensive.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I apologize to 3 of the 4 acts that I felt should have gone on to the semi-finals. (Whenever I am "for" an act it always ends up bad)
Shows like AGT and Voice never choose the same as me. I do agree on the duo little kid dancers, they were great but cannot build a show around them. Then again, I really think everyone participating should be an adult. I know, wait, last years winner was blah blah blah. I would not have voted for her either. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Jon B said:


> Ahh, so I'm guessing it's not the Englands who may offend, but some of the other acts in the same show?


Absinthe has a bunch of acts, the skaters are one of them. Most of the humor part of the show is extremely crude (and very very funny). Overall the show is not for the PC or easily offended. But many of the acts themselves are acrobatic type acts you would see in Cirque shows.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

When Darci and Angelica were brought forward together, I was a little surprised that the crowd didn't start a chant of, "Both Of Them! Both Of Them!" The "both of you" stunt isn't new (I think Season 3 winner Neal Boyd was involved in the first one). I think Tyra was caught off-guard by it as well; I thought I heard her gasp, or make some strange noise of surprise, just before she announced the result. (I also think it was a dirty trick by somebody to spring it on two kids...)

Puddles in the bottom four? Really? I suppose there's _still_ a chance he ends up as the opening act of the Vegas show, but they usually want finalists for that.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I honestly can't see any of these acts headlining a show. Many would be fine as a 5 minute act in part of a show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah, they really should play down this whole "Las Vegas Show" prize...

There are a lot of people with a lot of unique (and fantastic) talents that would never have enough sustainable and interesting content to fill a 90 minute show. That doesn't mean that America doesn't have talent...

If the premise of the show is really a Las Vegas act, then the show should be called "America's Next Las Vegas Headliner".


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Yeah, they really should play down this whole "Las Vegas Show" prize...


They do. You make it sound like the show is just the winner for 90 minutes, or it's some ongoing thing. This year's show is just two nights. (There have been years when it was just one.)

Last year's show was Grace VanderWaal (winner), The Clairvoyants (second), and Tape Face (top 10 but not top 5).
In 2015, it was Paul Zerdin (winner), Drew Lynch (second), and Piff the Magic Dragon (also top 10 but not top 5).

Meanwhile, "Donald Trump" (Jeff Tracta - he was a regular on the soap _The Bold & the Beautiful_) apparently does have his own show (he has an appearance coming up at the Hard Rock Hotel in Vegas soon); from what I have been able to determine, he made his first Vegas appearance in 2012.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> They do. You make it sound like the show is just the winner for 90 minutes, or it's some ongoing thing. This year's show is just two nights. (There have been years when it was just one.)
> 
> Last year's show was Grace VanderWaal (winner), The Clairvoyants (second), and Tape Face (top 10 but not top 5).
> In 2015, it was Paul Zerdin (winner), Drew Lynch (second), and Piff the Magic Dragon (also top 10 but not top 5).
> ...


Ah... Okay, my bad... So the grand prize is not an ongoing Vegas show... Or even a show where they are featured as the main act... The Vegas show is a show that will include the winner, and a number of the runner ups, etc...

So from that perspective it's kind of the same as SYTYCD and Dancing with the Stars, only they take their shows on the road, and it is more than just 1 or 2 nights...

Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah that makes sense. 

Terry Fator did get his own show and while I didn't watch him on AGT I saw his show earlier this year. I was dubious that he could hold my interest the whole time but he's very entertaining. He's been headlining for 9 years.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Ah... Okay, my bad... So the grand prize is not an ongoing Vegas show... Or even a show where they are featured as the main act... The Vegas show is a show that will include the winner, and a number of the runner ups, etc...
> 
> So from that perspective it's kind of the same as SYTYCD and Dancing with the Stars, only they take their shows on the road, and it is more than just 1 or 2 nights...


They actually had an America's Got Talent nationwide tour with the top 10 one year. I _think_ they made plans for another one two or three years ago, but it fell through for some reason.
However, they do say that the winner "headlines" the show. Of course, that could just mean that they're the only act advertised as being on the show, but I am assuming the winner gets more stage time than the other acts.

And they mentioned the dates - November 3 and 4.

Something else I noticed: none of the 12 acts announced for next week are wild cards, which means there will be 2 wild cards in the third quarter-final. I wonder why they didn't put one in each show?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

WOW-stunned that Bello did not go through-if that's not talent, I don't know what is!

I attended the AGT tour several years back with some friends and it was a lot of fun-Jerry Springer was still the host (remember when?) - wish they would bring that back!

I LOVED "Trump" and Preacher hugging-that is what makes America GREAT again!!!


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Reasons America's Got Talent is totally fake

Summary points:

The show doesn't always verify contestants' backstories.
The show allegedly reserves the right to exaggerate life stories.
The show may pit contestants against one another.
Jokes are allegedly pre-screened.
Many of the performers are recruited.
Contestants allegedly don't have the final say on what they perform.
Contestants may be subjected to grueling schedules.
The audience is allegedly coached by 'plants'.
Producers may pick the winner 'by any means they choose'.
Tyra Banks was accused of manipulating a child.
Editing may change the acts.
The judges' votes might not get you to the next round.
Acts can be turned into something they're not.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tyra Banks was accused of manipulating a child? Huh?


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

"Nicki Swift..." really, well it must be true


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I've been writing that everything is scripted by the producers for years. They're not evil, they try to create a show that maximizes ratings and income for the network. I think Simon is good at picking people with stories to let us feel warm and fuzzy when they succeed. I like to think that if they got rid of all the back stories and let us see more acts, and let the voting really determine the outcome, that is what I want. But would that be a better show?
.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I know that every reality show I watch, Survivor, Amazing Race, AGT. isn't "reality" at all. Shrug.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> Tyra Banks was accused of manipulating a child? Huh?


Tyra Banks Accused of Humiliating Girl on 'America's Got Talent'

I would assume this will be her first, and last, tour of duty as host. She makes Jerry look like peak Oscar's Billy Crystal.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TV shows use people to get an audience excited?

Say it isn't so!!

I can't believe it has come to this.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Story is from May.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Found the complaint.

https://pmcdeadline2.files.wordpress.com/2017/05/americas-got-talent-tyra-banks-lawsuit-wm.pdf

They didn't sue Tyra but the production company. Also, it looks like the case was dismissed three days after it was file.d

AGT 'won't air segment' after lawsuit involving Tyra Banks | Daily Mail Online

I suspect that the parents really didn't want money, they just wanted AGT to not air the segment at all, which AGT agreed to do. Before, AGT was going to air it, but not air the minor child.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

That "escape artist" is absolutely horrendous. 2/2 in technical glitches... that stage crew will be looking for work tomorrow.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't like the escape guy before, so I enjoyed watching his "escape" fail. I can't even pick 7 from last night that I want to go forward. Very weak lineup.

I watched on about an hour delay to skip the fluff so I didn't realize right away that the light guys also had technical issues.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> I didn't like the escape guy before, so I enjoyed watching his "escape" fail.


Absolutely. The worst was his "terrified" wife pleading for them to dig him out. I've seen better acting in my bathroom mirror.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think Mel B was acting when she threw the water on Simon and stormed off. Simon made a joke about her wedding night, and she is going through (or just went through) a nasty divorce with allegations of abuse.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

If Mirror Image goes through I am going to go Elvis on my TV. I was really mad at the judges for taking it easy on poor little Celine. She stunk and 3/4 of the judges were like "how adorable" - no it wasn't it was bad. That escape act was also weak, even without technical issues that trick was still boring. The only acts I'd put through are the girl with the dad dying of cancer (story over the fact that she sounds exactly like Grace Vanderwaal in that song), the light group even with their technical issues, the magician doing the solid glass tricks, the three old guys singing, the robot dancing kid, the large dance group of men that went early, and ... god forbid that dog act only because really there wasn't much better last night. No, wait, Johnny Manuel over the dogs that guy was decent. I forgot about Mandy Harvey, she was incredible. How can a deaf person sing like that? Baffles my brain.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The robot kid was entertaining. Light guys too. Those Mirror Image guys are horrible. Never thought the old singers were all that good. They may survive because of a lack of other worthy acts. Celine should not make it. Angelica Hale is way better. The dog act is another one I don't think is very good but may make it anyway. I agree about the deaf girl. She's great.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The Mirror Image guys remind me of the old SNL synchronzed swimming skit with Harry Shearer and Martin Short; except they're not in a pool of water and they're not trying to be funny (but they are).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's very dangerous to choose a Queen song. Freddie Mercury was so good that no one can compare.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> It's very dangerous to choose a Queen song. Freddie Mercury was so good that no one can compare.


I agree! Picking a Queen song is a sure sign that the singer has an over inflated sense of singing ability. The best they could hope for is that they are almost as good as the original.

Good thing Mirror Image had the skills to pull it off


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Why do I have the feeling that even if Light Balance and Demian Aditya (the escape artist) don't get through tonight, they'll use "well, they had technical glitches, so to be fair, we invited them back" to bring them back as two of what I assume will be three Wild Cards (since only 21 acts are "voted through" to the Semi-Finals)?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The best part of the show was the screw-up with the escape artist's lame act.

The other magician with the "pass through glass" tricks was also super lame, imho. No stage presence, and not an act I would plan (or pay) to see. If he is a small bit of a larger group of acts (like this show), he's adequate.

They need to break the heart of that little Celine child and let her go. She can return in ten years and could be a legitimate star, but not yet.

Boy, Tyra cleans up "real good"! BOING!


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

We are watching it on our Tivo recording now, and there's NO COMMERCIAL SKIP?

How come? All the other AGT's had it...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

UGH! So upset at the results from last night (and yes, I did vote so I can complain!)

THE MASQUERADERS DIDN'T GET THROUGH! I love those old dudes! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HISSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

I thought when they brought the deaf singer and the dog act family on stage, they would do the famous "BOTH OF YOU ARE GOING THROUGH!" I was shocked that the dog act didn't go through!

I agree with those who said that Celine shouldn't have gone through. She is adorable and a fine enough singer, but AGT worthy? Not so much. The dog act should have taken her place.

AND THE OLD DUDES SHOULD HAVE GONE THROUGH!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought the old singers were not very good. There's a reason they've waited 50 years for a "break". I also think the dog act is lame so I'm glad they're gone. Celine shouldn't have made it, I agree. This was a very weak lineup though, there weren't 7 that deserved it IMHO.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be more angry about Celine going through if a better act was dropped due to it. Since the show was so weak it is hard to argue anyone dropped should have gone through in her place. Good riddance to Mirror Image. This result show is a waste of an hour. We TiVo'd through it in about 10 minutes, and we typically get through the two hour show in about 45 minutes unless we are watching it live-ish . Could they waste more time and add more filler?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Why do I have the feeling that even if Light Balance and Demian Aditya (the escape artist) don't get through tonight, they'll use "well, they had technical glitches, so to be fair, we invited them back" to bring them back as two of what I assume will be three Wild Cards (since only 21 acts are "voted through" to the Semi-Finals)?


Speaking of Wild Cards, the other two wild cards (appearing next week) are:
Final Draft
Oskar and Gaspar (the "let's use Heidi as a video screen" act)


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I get it is subjective, but I thought for sure the little kid magician (whose father recently died) would be a wild card based on his skills and backstory.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

So basically what went wrong with the escape artist is the box was supposed to crash to the ground?
Was that all it was?

I am so glad that dog act didn't go through. I am not glad that robot kid or whatever did. He's terrible. I don't agree with the rest of you about Celine. 
I'm already imagining they are trying to get Celine Dion to duet with her in the finals.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

nickels said:


> This result show is a waste of an hour. We TiVo'd through it in about 10 minutes, and we typically get through the two hour show in about 45 minutes unless we are watching it live-ish . Could they waste more time and add more filler?


Agree about the results show. I think the live show is so long because they need time for all the teardown and setup between the acts.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

warrenn said:


> Agree about the results show. I think the live show is so long because they need time for all the teardown and setup between the acts.


Speaking of that, I wish they showed some of that set-up for the girl playing piano surrounded by hundreds of burning candles. That seems like it would have taken forever to get it set up on stage.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> So basically what went wrong with the escape artist is the box was supposed to crash to the ground?
> Was that all it was?
> 
> I am so glad that dog act didn't go through. I am not glad that robot kid or whatever did. He's terrible. I don't agree with the rest of you about Celine.
> I'm already imagining they are trying to get Celine Dion to duet with her in the finals.


Yes the box is suppose to crash to the ground with no one in it and then the guy "magically" appears somewhere else in the auditorium. Of course he was never actually in the box, an assistant goes in (making sure the tats on his hands/wrists look the same through the 2 holes) and then slips out the back before the box drops.

I hope you're not right (but you certainly could be) about getting Celine Dion to appear, that means little Celine makes it to the finals and no way she should. It would be a ratings success though and that's what it's all about ultimately.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> It's very dangerous to choose a Queen song. Freddie Mercury was so good that no one can compare.





warrenn said:


> I agree! Picking a Queen song is a sure sign that the singer has an over inflated sense of singing ability. The best they could hope for is that they are almost as good as the original.


Brian Justin Crum covered "Somebody To Love" last year for his first audition. FWIW, I thought it was fantastic:





There are certainly singers on the show that, to me, seem like they miss the mark slightly. But I thought he was great, and had an excellent performance.

With that said, I thought this week's episode was pretty weak. The two technical difficulties didn't help, of course. Presumably there are some details out there of what went wrong, for those of us that are curious. But the escape artist really doesn't do much for me, the need to have an artificial "twist" feels rather repetitive. I do like the light-dancers, however.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Have not watched the results show yet and did not vote. Voted prior week and only 1 of the 4 acts I voted for got thru. Agreed it was a terrible show this week. Between last year's winner and this years acts, AGT needs to change its name to AGNT (America Got No Talent)


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Even if the escape artist had no technical issues he still would have been cut. Same routine over and over. All that was missing was the overacting from the wife to try and sell us that there was some mortal danger about to happen. I feel bad for him that his trick failed live due to a technical problem, but either way it was weak.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

nickels said:


> Speaking of that, I wish they showed some of that set-up for the girl playing piano surrounded by hundreds of burning candles. That seems like it would have taken forever to get it set up on stage.


I went to a few live shows at Radio City.
Some of the live performances are taped. One live show 2 acts (one outdoor) were taped days earlier. 3 acts were taped in front of us between 7 and 8. Judges comments was taped. We watched on the screens while the taped version went over the air. Musical act sounded like it was autotuned and remixed between taping and broadcast.
Maybe it was done for setup issues.

I have no idea if live performances are taped.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> *So basically what went wrong with the escape artist is the box was supposed to crash to the ground?*
> Was that all it was?
> 
> I am so glad that dog act didn't go through. I am not glad that robot kid or whatever did. He's terrible. I don't agree with the rest of you about Celine.
> I'm already imagining they are trying to get Celine Dion to duet with her in the finals.


When the rope burned through the box was supposed to crash down onto the spikes supposedly killing anybody trapped inside. The box dropped about a foot but got crooked and jammed on the rails. I knew that was the kiss of death for this act. I also agree he always did the same basic act with variations of the surroundings.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

And he was supposed to run with the fire extinguisher to put it out, but only reveal it was him afterwards.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

AGNT


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The only acts I'm so far disappointed didn't get through are the Masqueraders, and previously Puddles. I think they'll both be wildcards.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

This is my first season watching AGT - and I watch it a day later - so no voting for me. 

But - I'm sad Bello didn't make it - he was great! And the escape artist - I was over him the second time I saw his act - it is just the same thing recycled.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> The only acts I'm so far disappointed didn't get through are the Masqueraders, and previously Puddles. I think they'll both be wildcards.


Totally agree with this.


loubob57 said:


> When the *rope burned through* the box was supposed to crash down ...


Minor technicality: there's a steel cable hidden within the "rope", so someone has to release the cable when they want the box to drop, completing the illusion that the rope had burnt through.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am not looking forward to this week's live shows... Not a compelling group of acts IMHO... 

Don't get me wrong...I'll watch it...I am a glutton for punishment!

I am just not looking forward to any of the acts!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Compared to last week, this week had some great talent.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> Compared to last week, this week had some great talent.


I'm only 47 minutes in, and I agree. Even the fat choreographer guy stepped it up. Havery(?) sounded great. She is so cute and beautiful. I don't like singers, in general, but she sounded great to me, especially at 13 years old.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Not a lot of talent this week, I don't think any of the 7 have a chance to win.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

when do they combine into one show?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> when do they combine into one show?


In the final. Assuming they do what they did last year, there will be 11 next week (they announced 10 on Wednesday, and one eliminated act will be brought back (my guess: either The Masqueraders, which seems to have crowd support, or Angelina Green, who was Heidi's Golden Buzzer), as otherwise there would be 11 in one semi-final and 10 in the other) in the first semi-final, and 11 in the second semi-final on 9/12; five from each semi-final (the top three, plus the viewer save and the judges' save) from each one advance to the final on 9/19. The winner is announced on Wednesday 9/20.

At least, that's what I think you mean by "combine into one show."


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Does that mean that acts that were eliminated in the semi's could come back as wild cards?
If so, I hope Puddles makes it back.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Does that mean that acts that were eliminated in the semi's could come back as wild cards?
> If so, I hope Puddles makes it back.


Actually, the semis start next week. One act from the past three shows (quarter-finals) will be brought back as a wild card, but I doubt that it will be Puddles, given that he was in the bottom four of the viewer votes on his live show. I have a feeling one of the three acts that was in the top eight but then eliminated by a judges' vote will be brought back.

Of course, there's a chance Puddles will be brought back to perform on the finale. Then again, they can bring back "Donald Trump" as well.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think the rules are that they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Actually, the semis start next week.


Wait - what? We are in "quarter finals" now - then we go to semi finals - THEN finals?
Geez. LOL


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> In the final. Assuming they do what they did last year, there will be 11 next week (they announced 10 on Wednesday, and one eliminated act will be brought back (my guess: either The Masqueraders, which seems to have crowd support, or *Angelina Green, who was Heidi's Golden Buzzer),* as otherwise there would be 11 in one semi-final and 10 in the other) in the first semi-final, and 11 in the second semi-final on 9/12; five from each semi-final (the top three, plus the viewer save and the judges' save) from each one advance to the final on 9/19. The winner is announced on Wednesday 9/20.
> 
> At least, that's what I think you mean by "combine into one show."


This one I don't get. She just doesn't sound that good to me.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Not a lot of talent this week, I don't think any of the 7 have a chance to win.


I think Divalo has a shot... They have this big stage presence that seems like it would totally work in Vegas... I can't imagine how they build these enormous contraptions that are QA'd for safety for all of these performers to climb and dive off of in such a short time...

Or perhaps, like others, these are acts that they have done in the past, and they are just leveraging equipment that already exists...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So in the semis do each group compete against the people they were competing against before, or do the shuffle it up?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Typically they shuffle it up.

Id love for Bello to come back. Didnt care much for Puddles. The wife loves him and knew who he was before AGT. Id be good with the Masqueraders coming back too.

Im thinking either the kidney transplant girl, the deaf girl or maybe the redheaded kid that sounds like Jason Mraz may win it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> ... Im thinking either the kidney transplant girl, the deaf girl or maybe the redheaded kid that sounds like Jason Mraz may win it.


Of the singers, I like the adults: Puddles, The Masqueraders, the Subway Singer, the burnt lady, the deaf lady and the redhead dude. I think the redhead dude is most marketable for a lengthy career with broad appeal to the biggest demographic. He could take it this year.

All of the magic acts were lame this year ... nothing original or compelling. All are lackluster.

I can't believe I'm saying this but I kinda' like the animal acts (the family with the poodles and the single lady with her two dogs). But not for the win.

The danger acts were interesting, but people seem to be only talking about Bello.

The group dancers or couple dancers just seem to blend into each other ... to me. Except for the group with the French dude's amazing contraptions. That could be the big winner, if not a singer this year.

My spidey sense is telling me that the producers (including Simon) may be trying to engineer a win for a non-singing act this year.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

PIFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Regina said:


> PIFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is all.


I LOVE Piff but that definitely wasnt one of his better performances.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the brother/sister skaters! Entertaining!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Tyra was looking fine tonight.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Tyra looks fine tonight.





DouglasPHill said:


> Tyra was looking fine tonight.


Jeez, dude, keep your hands on the keyboard.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Skaters were good, Darci Lynne was good, I like the dog lady, that's about it for this group.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone catch the magician spoil his act? When he puts Simon's $100 bill on the table he must accidentally hit a button which makes the four coins appear under the bill when he touches the table. On my theater screen is was crystal clear. He is a goner.

1:18 mark you can see it:





The ventriloquist girl was amazing. All of the singers were really good. The girl with the dog is a weak act, but I do give her credit for being great at training dogs. One of the better nights of mostly solid performances. Why doesn't Johnny Manuel come out and say that he lost his record contract because his management wanted him to pretend to be straight? It is pretty obvious that is what happened to his career.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I agree, the magician guy wasn't very good at all.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I wish they'd cut the whole "I'm just a shy girl" storyline for Darci Lynne. She's a pro.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I saw it he magician fumble the $100* on my first viewing but didn't see the coins appear until you pointed it out.

* He must have dropped a later part of the act because aside from covering the reveal he never went and did anything significant with Simon's bill that made signing it signuficant.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah there was no reason to sign the bill.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Or did AGT producers play games. Turn on a spotlight that should have been off. Some of us think AGT wants a singer winner. Contractually Simons company has representation rights.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The producers don't need to play games, they reserve the right to make any changes they want. The show has been scripted from week 1, IMHO


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Very upset that the roller skating brother and sister did not make it through (and yes, I did vote for them, and no, I did not vote for the woman and her dog(s) - ) 

Otherwise, no big surprises-


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I've never been a fan of the roller skaters - so was happy to see the dog lady go through.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Speaking of dog acts, did anyone else notice that Pompeyo Family Dogs got the one Wild Card entry into the Semi-Finals? Note that the act got picked over The Masqueraders, which got more votes on the live show the two acts were on (The Masqueraders were in the 6-8 group; Pompeyo was in the bottom four). My gut says that somebody wants both of the dog acts in the Vegas show; the only act that "has to" be there is the winner. In both of the previous years, the third, fourth, and fifth-place acts were passed over in favor of a lower-finishing act (Piff and Tape Face, both of whom finished in the 6th-10th range).

And really, AGT - pulling the "neither of you" bit on Yoli Mayor and Johnny Manuel? (And if you look at Simon after the two names are announced, it looks like he's counting the number of acts still on stage - six, including these two - and realizes what is about to happen, since only two of them, and almost certainly the two that did, are going through.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Regina said:


> Very upset that the roller skating brother and sister did not make it through (and yes, I did vote for them, and no, I did not vote for the woman and her dog(s) - )
> 
> Otherwise, no big surprises-


I thought that the brother and sister roller act were fascinating, but really, once you saw it . . . . Not much more could be done with it--it felt like a wondrous and fascinating novelty act.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I thought that the brother and sister roller act were fascinating, but really, once you saw it . . . . Not much more could be done with it--it felt like a wondrous and fascinating novelty act.


Funny, that's exactly how I feel about the dog acts!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Regina said:


> Funny, that's exactly how I feel about the dog acts!


Yeah, but the dogs are so cuddly! The brother, not so much.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

you can say that about all sorts of acts


----------



## Krista (Sep 8, 2017)

nickels said:


> If Mirror Image goes through I am going to go Elvis on my TV. I was really mad at the judges for taking it easy on poor little Celine. She stunk and 3/4 of the judges were like "how adorable" - no it wasn't it was bad. That escape act was also weak, even without technical issues that trick was still boring. The only acts I'd put through are the girl with the dad dying of cancer (story over the fact that she sounds exactly like Grace Vanderwaal in that song), the light group even with their technical issues, the magician doing the solid glass tricks, the three old guys singing, the robot dancing kid, the large dance group of men that went early, and ... god forbid that dog act only because really there wasn't much better last night. No, wait, Johnny Manuel over the dogs that guy was decent. I forgot about Mandy Harvey, she was incredible. How can a deaf person sing like that? Baffles my brain.


Am I the only one that doesn't think Mandy is good at all? IMO, she's massively overrated, and I've heard people in my hometown that can sing her under the table. If she wasn't deaf, she would've already been eliminated. Same thing with Evie Clair. She shouldn't even be in the live shows, but she's still in due to her sob story. I loved Johnny, The Masqueraders, and Light Balance, though. I'm a fan of Celine, as well.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nickels said:


> Anyone catch the magician spoil his act? When he puts Simon's $100 bill on the table he must accidentally hit a button which makes the four coins appear under the bill when he touches the table. On my theater screen is was crystal clear. He is a goner.
> 
> 1:18 mark you can see it:
> 
> ...


He was also caught putting something in his pocket at 2:07 and 3:05. What was that all about?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

This season its all about the back story, not talent. This season its AGNT.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I thought that the brother and sister roller act were fascinating, but really, once you saw it . . . . Not much more could be done with it--it felt like a wondrous and fascinating novelty act.


Usually, the "next step up" for this sort of act is to do it on a platform that's 10-20 feet in the air. Of course, then they can't do the "throw the woman off" ending...

Also, I'm pretty sure Emily is a solo trapeze/aerialist in her own right, but they didn't fall into the trap of, "We need to show that we're not just one-trick ponies," that has ruined other acts in the past. I think that all started when Piers Morgan kept complaining that QuickChange did the same act over and over again, but with different costumes.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Can we vote Mel B off the show? Actually, shouldn't a big criteria be could an act go on for an hour or so? I mean the skaters seem to be the same thing and some of the singers are not that great.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Preacher over the choir is a bad joke. He's gotten worse with every performance. The dog act over the roller skaters kind of sucks too but they both do the same stuff over and over so whatever. The final 3 were arguably the worst 3 of the entire show, especially that hack magician. In short: the producers suck.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I never thought Preacher was funny.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

dthmj said:


> I never thought Preacher was funny.


He got old years ago, when he was still called Eddie Murphy.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> I thought that the brother and sister roller act were fascinating, but really, once you saw it . . . . Not much more could be done with it--it felt like a wondrous and fascinating novelty act.


Exactly and as someone who was a pretty serious roller skater back in the 80s (I used to compete), its not THAT impressive. Its more of a strength and finesse thing than any kind of skating skill. You see kids at rinks going around in a circle like that all the time. Its not like I expected them to break out into any kind of artistic skating but I mean, youre just going around in a circle over and over. I really hoped they would go before the semi's.

If either dog act wins, Im not watching the show ever again. Hero and his human are nothing special. How theyve made it this far is mind blowing.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Exactly and as someone who was a pretty serious roller skater back in the 80s (I used to compete), its not THAT impressive. Its more of a strength and finesse thing than any kind of skating skill. You see kids at rinks going around in a circle like that all the time. Its not like I expected them to break out into any kind of artistic skating but I mean, youre just going around in a circle over and over. I really hoped they would go before the semi's.
> 
> If either dog act wins, Im not watching the show ever again. Hero and his human are nothing special. How theyve made it this far is mind blowing.


Personally, I find so many of the acts fascinating, as great 1-trick-pony acts (and I don't mean that pejoratively at all). The sorts of acts that I would love to see combined into a good, old-fashioned circus.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Personally, I find so many of the acts fascinating, as great 1-trick-pony acts (and I don't mean that pejoratively at all). The sorts of acts that I would love to see combined into a good, old-fashioned circus.


i agree with you and thats one reason I was really disappointed in Bella not going farther. He truly could have done something new and amazing every week and could carry a show.

The rollerskating twins, not so much. That show would get old quick and as someone mentioned above, Emily is really the star of that show.

The singers should not be getting through due to their sob stories. Its not fair to everyone else but I guess since its "america" voting....


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

"KungFuCow said:


> ......but I guess since its "america" voting....


Or Not.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> "KungFuCow said:
> 
> 
> > ......but I guess since its "america" voting....
> ...


Thats why I had it in quotes


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

**Tuesday SemiFinal Show Sept 12

How much do we think Diavolo (team of dancers with large movable pieces) has invested in sets already? I'm thinking the $1M prize, if they win, was already spent! They remind me a great deal of the Le Reve show that I saw at the Wynn years ago.

I have a soft spot in my heart for the boy robot dancer and I find his performances mesmerizing but I don't feel the fan support for him.

I am clearly slightly tone deaf because I didn't enjoy the deaf girl's performance. She is sweet, but her voice is not one I find interesting or compelling.

The dog family. No. Just No.

Thoroughly enjoy Light Balance!! Highly entertaining to watch. I'd love to see them and Diavolo have a joint show to have a balance of slow motion beauty and high energy. Up, down, Up, down, salty, sweet all night long 

tta


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> **Tuesday SemiFinal Show Sept 12
> 
> How much do we think Diavolo (team of dancers with large movable pieces) has invested in sets already? I'm thinking the $1M prize, if they win, was already spent! They remind me a great deal of the Le Reve show that I saw at the Wynn years ago.
> 
> tta


You're confused. Many of the AGT acts are already established and successful. Look them up on Wikipedia. We're not watching routines designed specifically for AGT.
Diavolo is currently celebrating their 25 anniversary. The performances we're seeing have been years in the making.
Jacques Heim founded, and is the chief chorographer of Diavolo. He was hired by Cirque to chorograph Ka, Vegas show.

His grandfather, same name, is credited as the coinventor of the bikini.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I've somewhat enjoyed robot boy before but last night I thought his act was boring. The dog act was horrible. Kechi and Mandy, sad back stories but average, at best, voices. I didn't think Guardino was all that good either. Both girl singers have far better voices than the adults. The military guys I've never thought were good, if they weren't military they would/should have been gone a long time ago. I enjoy LB, it's something different and unique. Diavolo is entertaining.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I've only been watching since Simon started judging, but the family dog act must surely be the worst wildcard ever. It looked like most of it was the same act as before with different costumes, and they couldn't even get it right this time.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't finished last night's episode yet, but I did want to mention that Evie Clair's father died. It is going to be really hard to watch her perform next week.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

lambertman said:


> I've only been watching since Simon started judging, but the family dog act must surely be the worst wildcard ever. It looked like most of it was the same act as before with different costumes, and they couldn't even get it right this time.


LOL:thumbsup:. My 13 year old sat there watching and said the same thing. He started calling out what they were going to do before they did it. "Conga line" "Dog jumping through hoop". The only one he missed was "dog jumping from ladder into arms".


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I don't understand the dog act as a wildcard when there already is another dog act in the semi's, and now finals. Obviously voting is all very subjective but if this dog act gets voted through tonight it's a travesty


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

nickels said:


> I haven't finished last night's episode yet, but I did want to mention that Evie Clair's father died. It is going to be really hard to watch her perform next week.


Damn, that really sucks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I felt so badly for the dog act family last night--the dogs just were not in a cooperative mode. At first I thought I might just have been misunderstanding what was happening, and then it became amusing.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I really liked Colin Cloud - I hope he makes it through.

I thought Celine was better than she was in the past. I thought it was a good song choice, and she sounded like a girl, and not a grown woman. 

Robot boy seems to do the same thing every week. He dances like a robot.

Light Balance is great. Love them. I was not that thrilled with Diavolo this time - I think it was the lighting - I just couldn't see what they were doing. I gave up watching them half way through. I did think they were great in previous shows.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

dthmj said:


> I really liked Colin Cloud - I hope he makes it through..


So, anyone have any thoughts on how he pulled off that trick??


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

dwells said:


> So, anyone have any thoughts on how he pulled off that trick??


He seemed to be holding the card a little weird when he had Heidi choose a tweet - I'm thinking he put something over it that said Ellen Rhome Cheese. Not sure how she didn't see it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You could see a white piece of paper or sticker in his other hand.
A lying accomplise is a tool used by many magicians.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I preferred Cloud's trick when I first saw Derren Brown do it (and Brown did it much better).


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I think they should change the name from AGT to AGBBS. America's Got the Best Background Story.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

dwells said:


> So, anyone have any thoughts on how he pulled off that trick??


It wouldn't have been too difficult to use slight-of-hand to get Heidi the card he wanted, but I've no idea how he got Heidi to choose that particular combo on the card.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought Diavolo was extraordinary this week. They are now my pick to win (not that I think they will but)... 

I don't think any of the singers are that good.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought Mandy's song and voice were incredible Tuesday night. Thought it was the best performance by a singer this season. Angelica Hale was also amazing, so I'm glad those two were selected to go through. Light Balance and Diavalo both excellent.

Evie Clair - such a sweet kid. I wish America had NOT saved her and sent her to the finals. I think it would have been time better spent alone with her family as dad seemed not to be doing well. But then again, maybe this is exactly what the dad wanted - he got to see his angel perform one last time, and didn't have to see her suffer the heartache of being sent home in the semis.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jon B said:


> It wouldn't have been too difficult to use slight-of-hand to get Heidi the card he wanted, but I've no idea how he got Heidi to choose that particular combo on the card.


Well, he did show how he was forcing "Cheese," "Rome," and "Ellen" onto all four judges; it's possible Heidi saw the three words and had a subconscious reaction.

Also note that the "celebrity" portion just said, "Ellen" - not "Ellen DeGeneres," as you would expect it to be, especially as it looked like the other celebrity choices had first and last names. Of course, it needed to be just "Ellen" to make the upside-down number possible.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

So, two hour concert on Tuesday?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

https://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/images/2017/09/heidi-klum-colin-cloud-agt-12.jpg
According to the article this was edited out of West coast feed and online.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The article:
Colin Cloud's Ellen/Rome/cheese trick revealed, then edited out on America's Got Talent


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Jon B said:


> It wouldn't have been too difficult to use slight-of-hand to get Heidi the card he wanted, but I've no idea how he got Heidi to choose that particular combo on the card.


He had a sticker in his hand that had the three choices on it. So it didn't matter which section Heidi chose, he just laid the sticker over what was in the spot she chose.

Or, what they said above. lol


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I just noticed the fine print at the end of the show. The $1M is paid out in yearly payments over 40 years (or present cash value, which I haven't calculated). Wow.

tta


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I just noticed the fine print at the end of the show. The $1M is paid out in yearly payments over 40 years (or present cash value, which I haven't calculated). Wow.
> 
> tta


Yeah, so ~$1,000/month after taxes.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Divided among all the act's performers, even one of the large troupes.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am finally caught up with this show.

My top 3 acts are (no order): Light Brigade, Mandy Harvey, Diavolo

I wasn't totally sold on Mandy Harvey at first, but I was absolutely blown away by her last performance. Her signing while singing was incredibly powerful to me -- it really brought together the two languages and the music and somehow became much more than the sum of its parts. 

Evie Clair is living such a sad story, and I feel for her having to keep talking about it on national television, but . . . honestly there are 10,000 other girls with equally good voices whose fathers are not dying and therefore would never have made it this far. I get that they want to choose compelling narratives but for me the narrative is far outweighing the talent in this case. 

Darci Lynne and Angelica Hale . . . wow are these girls INTENSE. Both very talented, but I'm struck even more by how focused and non-emotional they are. They don't even crack a smile when they win. It's almost a little creepy. Reminds me of the intensity of Olympic gymnasts. I hope it's coming from themselves and not purely from adults, and I hope they are happy girls doing what they want to do. 

Colin Cloud -- why do people love this guy so much? I'm glad he didn't get through, he seemed like a hack. I was shocked when he showed that video of him stalking the judges for a week. Number 1, I thought it was super creepy and inappropriate. And I also thought it spoiled the trick! I didn't see it as him "predicting" what they would choose -- I saw it as him creating it! Of course someone is going to choose that combination from the pile if you've spend the last week subliminally conditioning them to think about "Ellen Cheese Rome" by following them around and holding up signs with those words in their peripheral vision. 

I was sad Robot Boy didn't make it through. Sure, he's never going to be as impressive as Light Brigade and it's unfortunate for him that there's such an easy comparison. But he was very creative and fun to watch, and I'd rather see him perform any day over Kechi, Preacher Lawson, or the dog act.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ruth said:


> ... Colin Cloud -- why do people love this guy so much? I'm glad he didn't get through, he seemed like a hack...


Thanks for mentioning this. Although I watched the results show, and I was hoping that hack Colin Cloud and his ridiculous hair would be eliminated, I honestly could not recall if he got cut or made it through. I was about to ask the question here, but you (apparently) had already predicted my question and provided the answer before I could even ask the question!! Okay, Ruth, I'm gonna vote YOU through to the finals of AGT!


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> I just noticed the fine print at the end of the show. The $1M is paid out in yearly payments over 40 years (or present cash value, which I haven't calculated). Wow.
> 
> tta


That's similar to a lot of sweepstakes and lotteries.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

If you think Colin Cloud is creepy, check out the excellent, and much more talented (IMHO), Derren Brown. You can find him on the tube of you.

BTW, my money is still on ventrillogirl Darci Lynn to win it all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

markb said:


> That's similar to a lot of sweepstakes and lotteries.


But kinda/sorta feels significantly low, when looking at the 40-year annual payment route--take the present value now.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

40 YEAR payout is pathetic! That's a freaking 401k timespan. PRE-tax payout would then be only around $25k a year. The immediate lumpsum value is probably somewhere around $250k - $300k.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

MikeBear said:


> 40 YEAR payout is pathetic! That's a freaking 401k timespan. PRE-tax payout would then be only around $25k a year. The immediate lumpsum value is probably somewhere around $250k - $300k.


Which is what each judge makes per episode.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Evie Clair is living such a sad story, and I feel for her having to keep talking about it on national television, but . . . honestly there are 10,000 other girls with equally good voices *whose fathers are not dying* and therefore would never have made it this far. I get that they want to choose compelling narratives but for me the narrative is far outweighing the talent in this case.


Her dad just died, so that narrative is only going to be bigger and sadder in her final performance.

As for Colin Cloud go back a few posts. The camera caught him doing the "trick". When Heidi pointed at the card he had a small sticky label hidden in his other hand with those three words written on it. He simply covered the real tweets with the sticker that had the hand picked answers on it.
https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...1SHF1uYEEAjnMsQXQwSBmpo18nJ0IoKiRE=/image.png


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

5 singers and 5 non singers in the finals. Should take about half hour (or less) to zip through tonight's show and even less for tomorrow nights 2 hour(!) results show. 

My guess is Darci with Light Balance a coming in #2. Angelica Hale, Mandy, Diavolo have a shot. No chance: Preacher, Dog Lady (although I like her). Chase, Kechi. I'm giving Evie a shot due to her father passing away. She's good, but not great. However she'll receive a ton of votes and could pull it off. 

I reserve the right to change my predictions based on tonights performances


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Preacher Lawson SUCKS


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Pretty good show this evening! Enjoyed all of it except for the dog lady and Preacher. Ventroliquist was fine, but not my favorite.

My top three:
Light Balance is so much fun!
Diavolo is just incredible, a true professional performance group that I would buy tickets to go see a full show.
I give Chase props above all the other singers because he writes his own music and lyrics AND he's got a great sound combined with a unique approach.

tta


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought Mandy Harvey (the deaf singer) and Darci Lynne (the ventriloquist) were most impressive. Light Balance and Diavolo both deserve to have their own shows in Vegas right now. I was more impressed by Preacher Lawson's audition over his routine for the finals. Kechi's voice is golden, and Chase (the red-head singer) is also ready for a recording contract.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

What is up with Mel B.'s hair? Crazy!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

angbear1985 said:


> What is up with Mel B.'s hair? Crazy!


Gives her a reason not to have any dates.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> What is up with Mel B.'s hair? Crazy!


She's had a different hair color every time and now she pulled it all together with the rainbow!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I hope she at least looked in the mirror after her stylist was done and shouted

"WHAAAAT JUUUUST HAPPENNNNNNED"


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Preacher Lawson SUCKS


He's horrible. Comedy is subjective but come on, this guy is bad.

Dog lady was not nearly as good as past performances. I like her and hope she makes a go of it but no way she should win. I guess I'm in the minority but I don't like Chase. Based on last night I'd go with Light Balance or Darci with Angelica a wild card.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

On the show tonight do they count down from 10 to 1 or just name a winner at the end? This is my first season watching. I'm definitely recording and watching later in the evening.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

What is the Armenian word for has-been?

This is a tough year to call with the level of talent being mostly equal. I like the ventriloquist kid, light balance, and diavolo. The girl with the dog shouldn't have made it this far with her pathetic act, so she'll probably win.

Finally, while I never had any feelings either way about Tyra, now I think she is terrible. You really appreciate how much work Nick Cannon did on the show now that he is gone.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

lambertman said:


> I hope she at least looked in the mirror after her stylist was done and shouted
> 
> "WHAAAAT JUUUUST HAPPENNNNNNED"


LOL. I just read it in her annoying accent.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Mel B's hair/styles during these last several shows remind me a great deal of the "game" show host from The Hunger Games.

tta


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Diavolo deserves to win. They are Vegas and Vegas-ready. The light show is cool but we've seen that three years in a row. The ventriloquist is great but has no personality. Hopefully she performs with Fador tonight.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Just skimmed the past couple of pages, and see no mentions of Puddles. Did he get sent home already?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Puddles is long gone. I actually got talked into going to see his show next week. I wasn't a fan of his on AGT, I can't imagine seeing him for a longer time period lol.

I see he's performing a couple of nights in Vegas with Howie.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

nickels said:


> What is the Armenian word for has-been?
> 
> This is a tough year to call with the level of talent being mostly equal. I like the ventriloquist kid, light balance, and diavolo. The girl with the dog shouldn't have made it this far with her pathetic act, so she'll probably win.
> 
> Finally, while I never had any feelings either way about Tyra, now I think she is terrible. You really appreciate how much work Nick Cannon did on the show now that he is gone.


I just think that Mel B thinks she is so amazing and the way she dogs on Simon she has some warped idea that if it came down to her or him that the producers would choose her - UM, NOPE!

Tyra's outfit last night was HORRID-she looked, IMO, like a streetwalker. She is a gorgeous woman (albeit with little personality) and that outfit did NOTHING for her.

As to the show (just watched it) - gee, let's put the comedian on after the girl whose father just died - HUH?

Preacher is funny, IMO, but not last night-half his act was screaming. How is that funny?

I would be fine with Darci, Kechi, Diavolo or Light Balance winning. My favorite act, the old dude singers, are long gone so I am super bummed anyway-


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> On the show tonight do they count down from 10 to 1 or just name a winner at the end? This is my first season watching. I'm definitely recording and watching later in the evening.


I think they count down from 10 - IIRC, that's what they did last year. In the two years before that, they announced who were in the top 5, then counted down from 5 down to 1. Before that, there were only 5 or 6 acts in the final round.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Kind of peeved Diavolo bowed out to Light Balance. At least Preacher got bounced early.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Deserving winner. Tyra freaked out when her two brothers rushed the stage like goons... can't say I blame her. Angelica seems like a genuinely sweet kid.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Darci Lynne was the correct choice IMHO. Congrats to her as she enters puberty and eventually her teens. She will have a great career.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Preacher Lawson SUCKS


I disagree... He sucked last night...but he doesn't suck in general... Just my opinion... 

But yes, I was completely disappointed in his routine last night...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Pretty much every pairing the person I thought deserved to place higher went home. 

Can not believe Diavolo wasn't in top five. Of the top five, would have been happy with Light Balance or Angelica winning. 

A thread on Shania Twain's sleeve being getting caught on her skirt had me quite scared to watch her performance! 

The Kelly Clarkson, Angelica, Kechi trio was the best performance, imho.

Glad to have seen a season given that I've never watched before. Fast forwarding made it feasible.  And I discovered a couple of acts I really enjoyed and will try to catch in the future. (Diavolo, Light Balance, Chase.)

tta


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought the top 5 was surprising - the winner was predictable.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought the only surprise in the top 5 was dog lady. The others were worthy. The winner was "predictable" because she was great. 

Preacher just isn't that funny. I might pay $10 at a local comedy club to see him, maybe, but not any more than that.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

MikeekiM said:


> I disagree... He sucked last night...but he doesn't suck in general... Just my opinion...
> 
> But yes, I was completely disappointed in his routine last night...


I loved his audition, especially his delivery. Since then, he's simply trying to be the love child of Eddie and Kevin Hart. Makes me think he only has so much material.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

tivotvaddict said:


> I just noticed the fine print at the end of the show. The $1M is paid out in yearly payments over 40 years (or present cash value, which I haven't calculated). Wow.
> 
> tta


As I posted a couple of months ago, my actuarial training (!) tells me that, unless they assume a very low rate, the present cash value would be $500K - $600K.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Would much rather Angelica had won. Darci was really good but she kind of did the same schtick over and over. At least the last puppet guy that had mixed it up some and had the remote controlled puppet. Can't really complain tho. Any of the top five minus Hero could have won. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> Darci Lynne was the correct choice IMHO. Congrats to her as she enters puberty and eventually her teens. She will have a great career.


I can only interpret that post in a manner matching your current avatar...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Darci Lynne is talented, but just not my cup of tea, as well as a bit hokey for me (if looked at in comparison to entertainment as a whole, and ignoring the performer's age). But I give her, her talent. 

Diavolo did it for me, as beautiful and awe-inspiring.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe next season they'll spend more time showing talent and less on back stories. And if you have to do a back story, do it once. You don't have to do it each appearance. And most important, let the talent determine who moves ahead, not the back story/producers.  (Yeah like that will ever happen)


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The only shock or joke is that Hero and his Trainer made the top 5 ahead of Diavolo. Her act was amateurish and filled with mistakes, while theirs was already Vegas level professional and flawless. America dropped the ball on that one.

Now let's get to who really won: Everyone in the top ten. Preacher will now get 4-5x times his old rate when booking comedy shows. He may even get considered for a sitcom now. All of the singers got enough exposure to get signed to a label. Diavolo and Light Balance will probably still get Vegas shows on the AGT tour that starts soon. Every one of these acts have the potential for stardom if they don't give up.

As much as I dislike Tyra this year, the musical skit with all of the previous acts that got buzzed was pretty funny. This show was 10 minutes of entertaining content wrapped in an hour and 50 minutes of commercials and forgettable performances. We need to replace the old Leah Remini thread and change the title to Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Diavolo is the Jennifer Hudson of AGT... They've got talent and showmanship, and an act that will captivate audiences... Even though they didn't finish in the top 5, they'll likely have a better post-show career than most in the top 5...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> I can only interpret that post in a manner matching your current avatar...


LOL! Now you're making me self-conscious about my avatar! 
I'm not quite sure what you meant by your comment, but I accept it in good humor.

Darci Lynne is an amazing talent and was deserving of the win, as I stated. She seems to be beyond her chronological age as far as her talent and stage presence. I also admire her puppeteering work when she manipulates her characters' hand. She is not a one-hit wonder. She's gonna be around for years, a la Sheri Lewis and Lambchop.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

nickels said:


> All of the singers got enough exposure to get signed to a label.


Of course they will - Simon's. That's pretty much the only reason why he's involved with AGT. It's certainly the main reason he got involved with _American Idol_; he even admitted this to Larry King once.



nickels said:


> Diavolo and Light Balance will probably still get Vegas shows on the AGT tour that starts soon.


Tour? I don't think there has been an AGT tour in years. I think they tried bringing it back a few years ago, but things fell through. One problem with a tour is, nobody would go if the winner wasn't there, and you aren't going to keep someone like Darci Lynne Farmer or Angelica Hale (or Grace VanderWaal, for that matter) out of school for weeks or even months. The only prize besides the million dollars appears to be the Vegas show, and (a) even that's only for two days, and (b) if they do what they did in the past, only two acts besides the winner perform, and in each of the past two years, one of those acts (Piff the Magic Dragon, and Tape Face) was not even in the final five. As I said over on GoldDerby, I wouldn't be surprised if the show consists of Darci Lynne, Angelica Hale, and "Sara & Hero With Special Guests Pompeyo Family Dogs."

Speaking of Tape Face, I came across the theater where he had his one-man show...on London's West End. No, you don't need to finish really high in order to do well. That works both ways; whatever happened to, say, Michael Grimm, or Kenichi Ebina?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> LOL! Now you're making me self-conscious about my avatar!
> I'm not quite sure what you meant by your comment, but I accept it in good humor.


Your comment almost seemed to say you couldn't wait until she reached puberty.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Your comment almost seemed to say you couldn't wait until she reached puberty.


OK, I was just pointing out her youth by mentioning puberty as a future event for her (as it is for both Top 2 contestants this year), as I suppose you understand by now. So your reference to my avatar implies ... <ahem> ... sure, I'm not wearing pants in that picture, but how could you tell? 
Yeah, I can take a joke, folks!
No hard feelings. <--- (no double entendre intended)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> Maybe next season they'll spend more time showing talent and less on back stories. And if you have to do a back story, do it once. You don't have to do it each appearance. And most important, let the talent determine who moves ahead, not the back story/producers. (Yeah like that will ever happen)


ha

no way

That is a big thing that gets people to vote


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

There's no longer a tour, there are a couple of shows in Vegas



> See America's Got Talent Season 12 winner Darci Lynne headline a special show at the PH Showroom at Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino in Las Vegas on Friday, Nov. 3 and Saturday, Nov. 4. The singing ventriloquist will be joined by other AGT fan favorites: singer Angelica Hale, dance group Light Balance, and comedian Preacher Lawson.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Why do they love Preacher Lawson so much? I did not find him funny at all.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Jon B said:


> As I posted a couple of months ago, my actuarial training (!) tells me that, unless they assume a very low rate, the present cash value would be $500K - $600K.


Sorry I missed your original post - I came a little late to this one. 

tta


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Well I went to see Puddles Pity Party over the weekend and I must say it was.... not good lol. Yes he can sing and if the show was all him singing it would have been worth the $35. But the stuff between songs was horrible. Little "comedy" bits that were painfully unfunny. He had some obvious plants in the audience up on stage and it just wasn't funny. He needs someone to come up with some different routines. Or maybe an emcee or something. I know his schtick is he doesn't talk but maybe he needs to ditch that. And no talking meant an open "invitation" for some knickleheads in the crowd to yell stupid things out. Overall a waste of 80 minutes.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Well I went to see Puddles Pity Party over the weekend and I must say it was.... not good lol. Yes he can sing and if the show was all him singing it would have been worth the $35. But the stuff between songs was horrible. Little "comedy" bits that were painfully unfunny. He had some obvious plants in the audience up on stage and it just wasn't funny. He needs someone to come up with some different routines. Or maybe an emcee or something. I know his schtick is he doesn't talk but maybe he needs to ditch that. And no talking meant an open "invitation" for some knickleheads in the crowd to yell stupid things out. Overall a waste of 80 minutes.


Well, it IS a pity party.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I pitied my bank account after


----------

